# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Debat publik mbi çështjen e pronës private në bregdet e më gjerë në Shqipëri

## baaroar

Dekleratë e Shoqatës "BREGDETI" për pronat e bregdetit

Drejtuar : Institucioneve demokratike, masmedias dhe pronarëve


Zotërinj të nderuar,

Kthimi fizik i pronës tek i zoti në zonat turistike është fjala e shkelur nga z. Sali Berisha, është detyrim i shenjtë kushtetues, Biblik, Kuranor dhe moral, është sfida e vitit 2010 për vetë Kryeministrin, Partinë Demokratike dhe LSI në pushtet, për Partinë Socialiste, për Presidentin e Republikës z. Bamir Topi, për politikën shqiptare që kërkon një Shqipëri si e gjithë Evropa si dhe solidariteti e ndihma që ne kërkojmë nga faktori ndërkombëtar. 

Shoqata Bregdeti deklaron me shqetësim të madh se për çështjen e pronësisë mbi tokën Qeveria dhe Kuvendi, në vend të një ligji demokratik, në përputhje me Kushtetutën dhe të pranueshëm për të gjithë, përfshi dhe BE, bëri të kundërtën. Në fund të vitit 2009 u ndryshua ligji nr.8053 i vitit 1995 dhe u miratua një ligj që ju mohon pronarëve origjinalë të zonave turistike të drejtën e pronës së trashëguar. Ky së bashku me ligjin tjetër që pa përfunduar akoma procesi i kthimit fizik, miraton legalizimet e ndërtimeve të paligjshme të personave të tretë si dhe ligjin për shitjen e truallit të zonave turistike në favor të shkelësve të shumëfishtë të ligjit e shton anarkinë e pronës në zonat turistike, duke e shtuar akoma më tej pakënaqësinë, konfliktet midis pronarëve të ligjshëm dhe pseudo pronarëve. Politikanët, duke abuzuar me të drejtën e miratimit të ligjeve mohojnë historinë e krijimit të pronës private, e cila është pjesë integrale e historisë së vendit dhe jo kontribut i pluralizmit politik dhe i partive politike. Kjo situatë pengon investimet e huaja dhe zhvillimin e ekonomisë.
Ne denoncojmë qëndrimin e institucioneve të shtetit tonë, që duke e trajtuar tokën bujqësore dhe pronat private që i janë shtetëzuar fshatarësisë, njësoj si tokë në pronësi të shtetit, justifikon piratërinë mbi pronat tona. Jemi i vetmi vend pjesëtar në NATO, ku qeveria bën ligje të këtij tipi. 
Ne vlerësojmë ndërhyrjet e fundit të ndërkombëtarëve që deputetët socialistë të shkojnë në Parlament për të zgjidhur problemet, por kjo për popullin ka rëndësi shumë më të vogël se moskthimi fizik i pronave private, që duhet të na ishin kthyer me ligj që në vitin 1991. Ne shprehim keqardhje për interesin e pakët të përfaqësuesit të BE dhe NATO, pasi heshtja tyre, po favorizon zhvillime negative për këtë problem kaq themelor dhe parimor për demokracinë. 
Janë dy hallka tërësisht antidemokratike që e mbajnë të pazgjidhur, të tensionuar e në vend numëro këtë situatë absurde që më mirë vonë se kurrë, duhet të korrigjohet. Ata janë:
1- Zëvendësimi në formë por jo në përmbajtje që i bëri shteti pluralist i pas vitit 1991, shtetit komunist, për pronësinë mbi tokën, duke anashkaluar dispozitat kryesore Kushtetuese, të cilat e shfuqizuan Kushtetutën Komuniste te vitit 1976 që i pati quajtur edhe pronat tona pasuri të shtetit. Me vonë në të njëjtën linjë, antidemokratike, u anashkalua edhe Kushtetuta e vitit 1998.
2- Mekanizmi ose boshti diabolik i kësaj situate jo normale është ligji antikombëtar 7501, i miratuar nga Parlamenti pluralist dhe Presidenti Ramiz Alia në 1991, cili me nenin nr. 8 i ndaloi pronarët e ligjshëm të merrnin tokat e tyre të trashëguara brez pas brezi, me qëllim që toka që do të jepej nga Shteti, të mos ishte trashëgimi e familjeve, por dhuratë e nënës parti. Në këtë skandal të pashoq, të dy partitë kryesore që kanë zëvendësuar njëra tjetrën në këto 18 vjet pluralizëm kanë funksionuar në unitet të plotë. Parlamenti e ka amenduar mbi 20 herë ligjin 7501, por gjithmonë ka pasur unitet të plotë që ndryshimet të mos abrogonin nenin 8 të tij. Ky ligj dhe ky nen u bë themeli i korrupsionit dhe i piratërisë së papërmbajtur të grabitjes së tokave më të mira të vendit, veçmas atyre turistike që synohet të grabiten përfundimisht me ligjet e fundit. 
Politikanët e pas vitit 1991 për shkak të kufizimeve në koncepte, për interesat elektorale dhe për përfitimet familjare, personale dhe klanore kanë zbatuar një standard të dyfishtë. Në mbi ¾ e vendit me vullnetin e shtetasve, ligji 7501 nuk u respektua, çdo familje mori pronat që i ishin shtetëzuar ndonëse komisionet zyrtarisht raportuan sikur prona ishte e ndarë për frymë sipas ligjit 7501 në masën 98%. Dihet se kthimi i pronës tek i zoti kudo ku u bë, nuk shkaktoi asnjë problem, asnjë konflikt, por ky veprim demokratik i popullit rivendosi të drejtën e shkelur dhe hapi rrugën e mohuar të zhvillimit kapitalist. Në ¼ e vendit, përfshi të gjithë zonën turistike, ku populli priste kthimin e pronës me ligj, shteti zbatoi ligjin 7501. Në këto zona ndodhi katrahura, pasi prona mori ai që ishte më i zoti dhe ai që kishte mbështetje nga zyrtarët dhe politikanët ose që zbatoi metodat e rrugës dhe vetëgjyqësisë. 
Për cilindo është e qartë se ndërhyrja nga shteti me ligjin diabolik nr 7501 nuk kishte si shkak nevojat publike. Konfliktet për pronën dhe korrupsioni pushtetarëve janë krijuar artificialisht nga ligjet e këqija të pronave të miratuara prej vitit 1991 e deri sot. Prona veçanërisht në zonat turistike Vlorë-Sarandë u denacionalizua pa respektuar origjinën e pronës, pa respektuar titujt dhe të drejtën e pronësisë. Normalisht shteti demokratik nuk do kishte shkaktuar 18 vjet tranzicion torturues për pronarët e zonave turistike, nëse zoti Sali Berisha dhe politikanët e tjerë paraprakisht do të kishin kërkuar nga organet shtetërore të përcaktonin se çfarë prone ishte e shtetit dhe çarë ishte e shtetëzuar nga diktatura, ndonëse Shteti i kishte dhe i ka në çdo kohë të gjitha mjetet dhe mundësitë për këtë rrugëzgjidhje, por mungon vullneti politik. Ne kërkojmë që shtetit ti diktohet nevoja të veprojë për të zgjidhur problemet e krijuara, nga rrëmuja e krijuar pas vitit 1991 me mbivendosjen e dokumenteve mbi pronat. Ne pranojmë që kompensimet për pronarët të bëhen vetëm për pronat që deri në vitin 1991 janë tjetërsuar për godina banimi si dhe për pronat që nevojiten për nevoja publike. Familjet që kanë përfituar prona nga aktet që nuk respektojnë të drejtën e pronësisë në përputhje me nenin 41 të Kushtetutës Qeveria le ti kompensojë me prona që i përkasin Shtetit por jo me pronat tona. 

Si duhet kryer korrigjimet e reformës së tokës në zonat turistike.
Përshëndesim dhe vlerësojmë angazhimin që mori Kryeministri zoti Sali Berisha pak muaj më parë në Dhërmi, për tu siguruar Bregdetasve kredi të buta edhe financime të tjera për të zhvilluar fshatrat turistike ekzistuese në resurse turistike bashkëkohore, duke rritur kapacitetet dhe krijimin e të gjitha kushteve të një turizmi familjar elitar, por në këtë deklarim të Kryeministrit, ne theksojmë domosdoshmërinë e respektimit të së drejtës për pronën e trashëguar, në të kundërt kjo është shkatërrim dhe nxitje e tërthortë për konflikte dhe vëllavrasje. 
Bregasit, të rrahur me vaj e me uthull, gjatë tranzicionit torturues që prej 18 vjetësh e kanë bërë mendjen top, për ta zgjidhur çështjen e pronësisë që trashëgojnë nga të parët e tyre.
Na pëlqen zgjidhja që bënë bashkë atdhetarët dhe vëllezërit tanë veriorë, duke shkuar secili në tokën e trashëguar, prandaj kemi vendosur të kopjojmë përvojën e tyre pasi edhe ne jemi si ata, zonë kodrinore malore. Nuk ka pse në zonat turistike pranë detit Jon të pranojmë një standard të ndryshëm nga ai që u zbatua që në 1991-92 me zonat turistike në mes të maleve, liqeneve e pyjeve të veriut dhe në ¾ e gjithë Shqipërisë.
Një faktor tjetër që na nxit për të mos e humbur më tej kohën e vlefshme, është fakti që kemi në emigracion shumë djem e vajza që punojnë me vite në sektorin e turizmit të fqinjëve tonë, kanë akumuluar përvoje të pasur dhe janë të gatshëm ta sjellin atë në atdhe.
Ne kemi siguruar bashkëpunim të plotë si shoqatë e fshatra me pushtetin vendor, i cili është i angazhuar plotësisht për ta zgjidhur siç duhet çështjen e pronësisë, duke e kaluar tokën tek trashëgimtarët ligjorë, duke realizuar themelin e demokracisë. Nuk ka dyshim se në këto prona do të ndërtohen fshatra turistike por vetëm duke bërë marrëveshje me pronarët e ligjshëm të tokës. Kjo do të thotë prioritet për zhvillimin e turizmit me ritme të larta, në harmoni me pronarin e tokës me investitorët dhe klientët.
Suksesi më i madh i rrugës që ne kemi zgjedhur për pronësinë mbi tokën, qëndron në mundësinë që krijohet për nxjerrjen jashtë loje të mekanizmave të veprimit të politikanëve mafiozë, të cilëve u mbyllen shtigjet e hapura deri tani nga ligji 7501 dhe kolateralet e tij.
Sensibilizimi, mbështetja efektive dhe qëndrimi i drejtë i pjesës patriotike që ka emigruar në SHBA dhe Evropë, sqarimi dhe sensibilizimi i institucioneve ndërkombëtare, së fundi fjala e zotit Pierre MIREL si përfaqësues i Komisionit Europian; sensibilizimi që po bëjnë masmediat demokratike brenda dhe jashtë vendit dhe përfaqësitë diplomatike, janë garanci se ky krim i organizuar sipas porosive të Katovicës do të demaskohen. Politikanët, që me zhurmën për pluralizëm, kanë grabitnin pronat në zonat turistike, duke miratuar ligje dhe vendime sipas porosive, duke disorientuar ndërkombëtarët do të dështojnë dhe e drejta do të fitojë. 
Një lehtësi e madhe për zgjidhjen e drejtë të pronësisë në Bregdet, përbën fakti që shteti nuk ka pasur prona në fshatrat tona as në kufijtë midis fshatrave dhe nuk kemi konflikte të pazgjidhshme midis pronarëve të çdo fshati dhe midis fshatarëve të zonës. 
Sot zgjidhja është e thjeshtë dhe ka ardhur koha për të bërë shtrëngimet përkatëse ndaj politikave që nuk respektojnë të drejtën e shtetasve për të gëzuar pronën e tyre të trashëguar, shkelin këtë të drejtë themelore dhe nxitin popullin në vëllavrasje dhe ndërkohë shtyjnë kohën duke e mashtruar komunitetin ndërkombëtar,.duke raportuar se në këtë fushë kanë hartuar ligje të mira.
Ndihma juaj do të luftojë në mënyrë efektive korrupsionin pushtetar dhe grabitësit e pronave tona, do të çrrënjosi mbeturinat e komunizmit dhe do bëjë të triumfojë drejtësia, të respektohet e drejta e çdo familje për pronën e trashëguar apo për pronën e përbashkët të fshatit ashtu siç ka qenë para kolektivizimit komunist. Rrugë tjetër të ndershme dhe fisnike nuk ka. 


KRYESIA E SHOQATËS "BREGDETI"
Tiranë, më 6 Janar 2010

Sqarim : Kjo deklaratë më datën 7 Janar 2010, është e botuar në gazetat Telegraf, Tema, Gazeta Shqiptare, dhe më 8 Janar 2010 në Shekulli, "Koha Jonë" dhe Zëri i Popullit

----------


## DYDRINAS

Cfare keni pritur deri tash apo tash ju erdhen mendet?! 

Toka i takon atij qe eshte pronar i vertete!

----------


## baaroar

*Pse Shoqata "Pronësi me Drejtësi" është kundër ndarjes së tokave në zonën turistike me ligjin 7501* 

Në deklarime në median elektronike dhe në Gazetën “Telegraf” të dt.05.01.2010, mësuam për qëndrimin e deputetit Fatmir Toçi, por edhe të Partisë Socialiste, në emër të së cilës flet, rreth kundërshtimit të projekt – ligjit për tokat në bregdet.

Nga këto deklarime, me keqardhje mësojmë për qëndrimin antikushtetues, antidemokratik, kundër lirive dhe të drejtave themelore të njeriut që mban deputeti Fatmir Toçi e aq më tepër Partia Socialiste, ne emër të së cilës flet. Ligji 7501 i vitit 1991 tashmë është i njohur nga të gjithë shqiptarët, si ligji komunist që shkatërroi e shkatërron çdo ditë vlerat demokratike mbi pronësisnë në Shqipëri, është ligji që u hapi rrugën korrupsionit galopant me pronat si dhe në gjithë rrugën e ndjekur drejt ekonomisë kapitaliste.

Ekonomia e tregut dhe nisma e lirë e qytetarëve janë bazat e sistemit ekonomik kapitalist. Shqipëria nuk kishte nevojë të shpikte, për të  ndjekur këtë rrugë, sepse mesimet dhe shembujt ishin te gatshëm. Mentaliteti komunist bëri që Shqipëria të ndiqte një rrugë tjetër, “drejt ekonomisë së tregut”, duke miratuar ligjin leninist për tokën, me parimin e thjeshtë toka i përket atij që e punon, dyqanet u përkasin shitësve, ndërmarrjet u përkasin punëtorëve etj. etj.

Zbatimi në praktikë i këtij parim ka bërë që Shqipëria të jetë akoma një fanar ndriçues në Europë e në Botë ku mbretëron anarkia mbi pronën, ku fiton padrejtësia, ku fiton shkelësi i ligjit, grabitësi i pronave të të tjerëve, ku fiton ai që nuk paguan asgjë duke filluar nga toka e deri te energjia elektrike, e për pasojë ne jemi jashtë Europës, kurse vendet e tjera të Europës Lindore tashmë janë pjesë e Bashkimit Europian.

Kështu po ndodh dhe me projekt – ligjin e tokave në bregdet, ngrihen disa banorë që e quajnë padrejtësi që nuk kanë marrë tokë nga ligji 7501, se duan të kalojnë në pronësi tokat që dha shteti në përdorim, pavarësisht se të kujt janë, pavarësisht se shteti komunist, këto toka ua grabiti me dhunë e pa shpërblim pronarëve që e kishin blerë atë me mundin, djersën dhe gjakun e tyre.

Kushtetuta e vitit 1976, që bëri shtetin pronar të të gjithë tokës në Shqipëri, u hodh në koshin e plehrave në vitin 1991 e më pas u miratua Kuhtetuta e vitit 1998 në të cilën theksohet se një pronë mund ti fitohet me anë të një blerjeje, dhurimi nga pronarët apo trashëgimnisë; ishte po kjo Kushtetutë që në nenin 181 të saj ngarkonte Kuvendin që brenda dy deri tre vjetësh të nxirrte ligje për të kthyer pronat pronarëve që jua kishin grabitur.

Në këtë kuadër shumë i saktë është Vendimi Unifikues i Gjykatësë Lartë nr.24/2002 ku qartazi është vendosur:  ".....dhe ligji Nr. 7698, dt.15.04.1993, “Për Kthimin dhe Kompensimin e Pronave ish Pronarëve”, nuk janë mënyra të reja të fitimit të pronësisë, por korigjim i padrejtësisë së bërë, dhe për këtë qëllim, shfuqizojnë ipso lege të gjitha aktet e mëparshme ligjore, me të cilat u ishte marrë prona pronarëve padrejtësisht. Ato nuk krijojne një situate të re,  por ristabilizojnë ligjshmërinë dhe drejtësinë. Shfuqizimi i akteve të siperpërmendura, ka si efekt kthimin e paleve ne gjendjen e mëparshme, duke rregulluar në masën më të mundshme, situatën e paligjshmërisë lidhur me të drejtën reale me te rëndësishme, atë të pronësisë..... Nëpërmjet këtyre akteve normative u njihet e drejta e pronësisë ish pronarëve, ose trashëgimtarëve të tyre, dhe u  përcaktuan modalitetet për gëzimin efektiv te saj....

Kolegjet e Bashkuara të Gjykatës së Lartë i konsiderojnë këto akte ligjore që u drejtohen ish pronarëve apo trashegimtarët a tyre, jo si mënyrë të re të fitimit të pronësisë në favor të tyre, por si mjete që mbrojnë dhe garantojnë të drejtën e pronësisë dhe e bëjnë efektive atë duke e bazuar edhe në argumente analoge... Me fjalë të tjera, kthimi i pronave ish pronarëve ose trashëgimtarëve të tyre është thelbi dhe qellimi i këtyre ligjeve.

Nocionin kthim i pronës ose, me saktë, kthim i sendit objekt i së drejtës së pronësisë, Kodi Civil e përmend në rastin e padisë për kërkimin e sendit, neni 296 e vijues i tij.  Ne rastin, kur pranohet padia e rivendikimit, poseduesi jopronar duhet ti kthejë sendin paditësit në favor të të cilit është njohur e drejta e pronësisë.  Praktika gjyqësore ashtu edhe literatura juridike, në keto raste nuk kane vene kurrë në dyshim ekzistencën e së drejtës së pronësisë të pronarit joposedues, mbi sendin objekt të padisë së rivendikimit. Pronari joposedues nuk ka humbur për asnjë moment titullin e së drejtës së pronësisë, por vetem posedimin e sendit.  Pikërisht kjo është arsyeja pse ligji e kthen atë në situatën e mëparshme duke i njohur të drejtën e kthimit edhe të frutave të sendit dhe kur kjo nuk është e mundur, pranon vetem kthimin e sendit.



Këto janë parimet mbi të cilat duhet të mbështetet Kuvendi i Shqipërisë për rregullimin e njërës prej të drejtave bazë të njeriut, atë të pronësisë. Mosrespektimi i kësaj të drejte ka çuar në dështimin e rreformave ekonomike në Shqipëri.

Lind pyetja e thjeshtë ai i zbaton projek – ligji i ndarjes së tokave në bregdet këto parime? Jemi të bindur që jo, sepse tokat në bregdet janë toka që sistemi komunist jau grabiti, me dhunë,  pronarëve të ligjshëm dhe që shteti i sotëm është i detyruar tua kthejë pronarëve të vërtetë. Çdo devijim nga kjo e drejtë është antidemokratike, antiligjore, në kundërshtim të hapët me reformat që duhet të bëjmë dhe ushqen korrupsioni ekonomik e politik.

Pyesim pse duan tokë qytetarët që nuk kanë pasur asnjë lidhje pronësie me tokën, për të zbatuar ligjin 7501? Përse do ta përdorin ata këtë tokë, për prodhime bujqësore apo për pallate? Me çfarë të drejte këta kërkojnë të pasurohen në kuriz të interesave të pronarëve, që panvarsisht nga kontesitmet, ligja sot jua kthen tokën e tyre? Sigurisht që përgjigjet janë të qarta e të thjeshta, ata duan tokën për ta “mbjellë” me pallate, që pastaj t’i shesin në treg dhe të gdhihen miljonerë, ashtu si dhe qytetarët e tjerë që politika i përkrah duke i legalizuar, panvarsisht se shkelin ligjin.

Atëhere kush do paguajë? Deputetët e Kuvendit të Shqipërisë, apo i gjithë populli? A keni pyetur ndonjherë sa është kostoja e kompensimit të pronarëve dhe nga do dalin këto para? Po ta themi ne, është mbi 30 miljard EURO dhe po të shkojnë të gjithë pronarët në Gjykatën Europiane të të Drejtave të Njeriut në Strasburg kjo kosto do të jetë shume më e madhe, ndoshta shumëfishi i kësaj shifre. Vetëm për 1637 m2 tokë në Tiranë shteti Shqiptar u dënua me 3 miljon EURO, po për 22 miljon metra katrorë që duhet të kompensojë në Tiranë sa del shifra?

Zotërinj deputetë,

Hiqni dorë nga ligjet antikombëtare dhe antikushtetuese, sepse pronarët shqiptarë nuk kërkojnë asgjë më tepër se një të drejtën e tyre, që nuk mund t’ua mohojë askush. Miratimi i ligjit për ndarjen e tokave në bregdet, sipas ligjit 7501, është një regres dhe jo progres. Prandaj ju bëjmë thirrje  mos miratoni këto lloj ligjesh. Të njëjtën thirrje i bëjmë edhe Presidentit të Republikës që të mos dekretojë këto lloj ligjesh.


Përsa i përket deputetit Fatmir Toçi, i bëjmë pyetjen e thjeshtë çfarë përfaqson, Shtetin Ligjor, Shtetin e së Drejtës, mbrojtjen e të drejtës së pronësisë, apo antiligjin, antikushtetën, Shtetin e rrëmujës, Shtetin e të fortit, Shtetin e dhunës kundër pronarëve, Shtetin Komunist? Aq më keq në qoftëse ky qëndrim është edhe i Partisë Socialiste në emër të së cilës flet.



Agim Toro

Sekretar i përgjithshëm i Shoqatës "Pronësi me Drejtësi"

----------


## baaroar

Tiranë, më 24 Janar 2010

*AMBASADORËVE TË TRUPIT DIPLOMATIK TË AKREDITUAR NË SHQIPËRI*

_Lënda: Kërkesë që të ndikoni që nga Shteti Shqiptar të respektohet e drejta e pronës private edhe në zonën turistike dhe ashtu siç është bërë në zonat veriore të Shqipërisë dhe në afro 75% të vendit prona që nuk është e shtetit por që është e grabitur nga shteti i diktaturës të kthehet fizikisht tek pronari i ligjshëm. Ligjet aktuale synojnë që toka turistike të përvetësohet nga oligarkia politike dhe shkelësit e ligjit._ 



I nderuar zoti Ambasador,

Duke vlerësuar impenjimin Tuaj  për të futur Kuvendin e Shqipërisë dhe në tërësi politikën shqiptare në rrugën e demokracisë ju parashtrojmë sa vijon: 

Prej vitit 1991, kur Shqipëria u shpall shtet demokratik dhe pranoi si detyrim kushtetues, zbatimin e lirive dhe të drejtave të njeriut dhe të konventave ndërkombëtare, kanë kaluar 19 vjet që thuhen fjalë të mira në drejtim të politikanëve shqiptarë, megjithëse ata vazhdimisht kanë nxjerrë ligje me të cilat shkelet e drejta e pronës private, fenomen që është më i theksuar në zonën turistike Vlorë-Sarandë. 

*Duke parë mungesën e vullnetit politik të dy partive kryesore shqiptare dhe mosveprimin efektiv të përfaqësive të FMN, Bankës Botërore, USAID, OSBE, BE dhe të komunitetit ndërkombëtar në përgjithësi, kërkojmë ndihmën tuaj për ta kushtëzuar Qeverinë Shqiptare nëpërmjet Këshillit të Europës, Bashkimit Europian dhe  Departamentit Amerikan të Shtetit, që në zonat turistike pronat private të shtetëzuara padrejtësisht nga shteti i diktaturës, tu kthehen trungut familjar të pronarit të ligjshëm sipas dokumentave kadastrale të para vitit 1945, dokumenta që shteti i disponon. Që kthimi i pronave të futet në rrugën e zgjidhjes duhet që proçesi i kthimit të ndahet nga ai i kompensimit, duke përcaktuar një afat kohor të shpejtë për përfundimin  e proçesit të kthimit fizik në përputhje me nenet 41 dhe 181 të Kushtetutës së Republikës së Shqipërisë në fuqi, dhe në përputhje me kërkesat e nenit 191 të dokumentit nr.11115 datë 20 dhjetor 2006 të Asamblesë Parlamentare të KE. Pas përfundimit të kthimit fizik dhe korigjimit të gabimeve të bëra në këtë periudhë, të fillojë kompensimi, e pas tij legalizimi. Në të kundërt platforma euroatlantike mbetet vetëm sllogan dhe populli shqiptar do vazhdojë të zhytet në llumin e korrupsionit dhe të anarkisë.*

Edhe me këta politikanë kundërshtarë të pronarëve të ligjshëm, situta do të ishte  krejt ndryshe duke përcaktuar afate kohore dhe të kontrollohet që ndihmat dhe mbështetja ekonomike dhe politike për Qeverinë Shqiptare në kuadrin e KE, BE dhe SHBA të kushtëzohet me detyrimin e Shtetit për respektimin e origjinës së pronësisë si në të gjitha vendet demokratike euroatlantike.
Ne jemi të shqetësuar edhe për faktin se regjistrimi i ri dhe modern (regjistrimi primar) i pasurive të paluajtshme i realizuar me fondet e USAID, FMN, Banka Botërore etj, nuk ka pasqyruar pronarët e vërtetë dhe kufijtë e pronave të tyre para vitit 1945 si dhe mënyrën e tjetërsimit të pronës. Ky regjistrim modern i bërë me ndihmën dhe mbikqyrjen e institucioneve ndërkombëtare, maskon dhe mbron anarkinë e titujve të pronësisë të organizuar pas vitit 1991 dhe praktikisht e vret demokracinë. 
Në një shtet të së drejtës, pronat e shtetëzuara nga shteti i diktaturës nuk mund të konsiderohen prona të shtetit që politikanët tanë po i ndajnë sipas interesave të tyre. Çdo gjë rregullohet lehtë edhe sot nëse ky regjistrim do të pasqyrojë origjinën e pronës para kolektivizimit komunist dhe shteti do të detyrohet të bëjë korigjimet përkatëse në përputhje me nenin 41 të Kushtatutës dhe me nenin 1 të protokollit 1 të Konventës Europiane. Vetëm kështu këto fonde të institucioneve ndërkombëtare nuk do të jenë financim për transferimin e paligjshëm të pronave private. 

*Në çdo shtet antar të NATO dhe të BE, vetë shteti ka detyrim për tua kthyer pronarëve të ligjshëm pronën e grabitur, por në Shqipëri po ndodh e kundërta.*

Siç jeni në dijeni nga ankesat e shumta të përsëritura për këtë problem që ne i kemi drejtuar FMN, Bankës Botërore, USAID, ambasadorëve të KE, OSBE, BE, NATO, SHBA, Britani e Madhe, Gjermani, Francë, Itali etj. në Tiranë, situata aktuale është e zymtë për stabilitetin ekonomik dhe social dhe ne çuditemi me vlerësimet pozitive për këtë politikë dhe shtet që prej 18 vjetësh, në zonat turistike nuk ka kthyer akoma pronat tek i zoti por miraton ligje absurde që prona të mos ti kthehet pronarit të ligjshëm, por ato tu falen personave të tretë dhe zaptuesve.
	Qëndrimin konstant kundër pronarëve të ligjshëm të politikës shqiptare e vërteton qartë edhe një herë ligji i fundit që u miratua në Kuvendin e Shqipërisë Nr. 10208 datë 23.12.2009. Ky ligj ka ndryshuar pjesën pozitive të ligjit egzistues nr 8053 dt 21.12.95 Për kalimin në pronësi pa shpërblim të tokës bujqësore Neni 2 i ligjit në variantin e tij në vitin 1995, tokat e ish fermave bujqësore në zonat turistike ua kthente të zotërve. Ky nen megjithëse i përket vitit 1995 nuk u zbatua pasi pengohej nga kufizime të tjera edhe në Dhjetor 2009 Kuvendi i Shqipërisë e eliminoi këtë nen. Ligji i vitit 1995 në vend që të përmirësohej edhe për tokat e ish kooperativave, bëri të kundërtën. Kuvendi i Shqipërisë me mentalitetin komunist dhe etatist që prej 19 vjetësh ka zbatuar me konseguencë parimet e Katovicës.
Kuvendi, me këtë ligj të turpshëm e ka zgjeruar më tej grabitjen edhe në tokat e ish fermave shtetërore dhe pse sot jemi shtet anëtar i NATOs dhe kërkohet antarësim në BE. Sipas këtij ligji tokat turistike të ish Fermave Bujqësore nuk i kthehen të zotërve të ligjshëm por u jepen personave të tretë, deri 750 metra katrorë. Këta janë familje të punonjësve që para vitit 1990 kanë punuar në ish fermat bujqësore dhe sipërfaqja që do tu jepet do të llogaritet për frymë. Arsyetimi i vetëm është se dikush nga kjo familje paska punuar në fermë në kohën e diktaturës dhe meqenëse kjo sipërfaqe ju është dhënë në përdorim në vitin 1996, ndonëse në shkelje dhe në zbatim të keq të ligjit të kohës nr.7501, sot nuk mund të ju hiqet por tu jepet në pronësi dhe sipërfaqja e tepërt që ai ka marrë në përdorim,  *kthehet në pronësi të shtetit (!!)*

Ndërsa pronari i ligjshëm i këtyre pronave nuk përmendet fare edhe pse vazhdon të jetë prej 19 vjetësh në pritje që shteti ti kthejë me ligj pronën e trashëguar. *Për çudinë e të gjithëve me gjithë kundërshtimet nga ana jonë dhe të shoqatës Kombëtare Pronësi me Drejtësi, ligji i mësipërm nuk u kundërshtua por u firmos pa asnjë hezitim nga Presidenti i Republikës z. Bamir Topi. Me këtë platformë veç konflikteve ndërmjet familjeve por dhe brenda familjes, i hapet rruga vetgjyqësisë e konflikteve të pafundme.* 
	Politikanët shqiptarë për zgjidhjen e anarkisë që kanë krijuar pas vitit 1991 me pronat nuk pranojnë respektimin e të drejtës së pronës dhe korigjimin e gabimeve por mbrojnë platformën e kompensimit. Kjo pikpamje që i intereson mafies së trojeve turistike që praktikisht e komandon politikën dhe Parlamentin Shqiptar, është në shkelje të hapur të asaj që parashikon Kushtetuta pasi nuk është shpronësim për nevoja publike dhe në aspektin praktik është mashtrim fund e krye. Kjo barrë antikushtetuese u ngarkohet të gjithë taksapaguesve shqiptarë dhe nuk mund të realizohet as pas 1.000 vjetësh.
Kjo platformë duke mbrojtur anarkinë e titujve të pronësisë, praktikisht ka sabotuar themelet e demokracisë. Kjo politikë e gabuar nuk duhet të mashtrojë për më shumë kohë  instancat ndërkombëtarte të BE, KE dhe SHBA. Politikanët duhet të kushtëzohen të njohin të drejtën e pronësisë pronarit origjinal, se vetëm pronari ka të drejtë të japi pronën e tij në përdorim personave të tretë. Drejtuesit e politikës, politikën populiste për efekte elektorale dhe klanore le ta bëjnë me pronat që ata vetë ose partia e tyre i trashëgon në mënyrë të ligjshme dhe në përputhje me Kushtetutën.

*Këtë politikë ne e kemi denoncuar si antikombëtare pasi e tjetërson Shqipërinë në shprehje gjeografike dhe e fut shtetin në krizë të vazhdueshme ekonomike. 
	Kur Shteti miraton dhe zbaton ligje që shkelin kaq hapur Kushtetutën, ky është gangsterizëm shtetëror dhe shpërdorim i të drejtës së pushtetit, para të cilit ne si palë e interesuar nuk mund të bëjmë asgjë. Në këto kushte ne e shikojmë reagimin e Qeverisë tuaj si shpëtimtare për demokracinë në Shqipëri, ashtu siç ishte ndihma për lëvizjen demokratike në Shqipëri në vitet 1990-91 dhe më vonë ndërhyrja e NATOs që shpëtoi Kosovën nga genocidi serb.* 

	Për sa më sipër ju lutemi ta transmetoni këtë apel për demokraci nëpërmjet ligjit, në organet vendimmarrëse të BE, KE, OSBE dhe Departamentit Amerikan të Shtetit, pasi kemi arsye të shumta që të mos kemi më asnjë besim në drejtësinë dhe në politikën shqiptare që deri tani po manipulon për përfitime personale dhe klanore. 

Reagimet e Shoqatës Kombëtare të të Shpronësuarve Pronësi me Drejtësi janë botuar në datë 6 Janar 2010 në gazetën Telegraf dhe Deklarata për shtyp e Shoqatës "Bregdeti", është botuar në shumë gazeta të datës 7 Janar 2010 si edhe janë publikuar këto në faqet e Forumit Shqiptar. 

Ju lutemi n'a caktoni për këtë problem një takim në ambasadë me përfaqësinë e Kryesisë së Shoqatës.

Ne shpresojmë në mirëkuptimin dhe ndërhyrjen tuaj për të ndihmuar popullin dhe demokracinë në Shqipëri. Në emër të popullatës dhe pronarëve autoktonë të zonës turistike Vlorë-Sarandë dhe në emër të Kryesisë së Shoqatës Bregdeti ju shprehim respekt dhe falenderime.


Në emër të Kryesisë së Shoqatës Bregdeti
Kryetari
Niko Nesturi

----------


## baaroar

*APEL DIASPORËS SHQIPTARE*
Të nderuar motra dhe vëllezër të diasporës shqiptare,

         Duke parë mbështetjen e madhe të Parlamentit Europian, Këshillit të Europës, Bashkimit Europian dhe Departamentit Amerikan të Shtetit për të mbështetur zhvillimin  e demokracisë në Shqipëri dhe faktit se në raportet dhe kërkesat e tyre ndaj Shtetit Shqiptar   ankesat dhe peticionet tona të përsëritura për mos respektimin e të drejtës së pronës private që ju kemi dorëzuar ambasadorëve të akredituar në Shqipëri pasqyrohen shumë dobët, në mënyrë  jo detyruese sikur të kishin rëndësi të dorës së katërt, ne kërkojmë angazhimin tuaj për të sensibilizuar drejtpërdrejt organet vendimmarrëse të politikës Europiane dhe Amerikane për gjendjen faktike të shkeljes së të drejtës së pronës në Shqipëri. 
        Ne kërkojmë ndihmën tuaj pasi ndjehemi të sabotuar prej ambasadorëve të akredituar në Shqipëri, të cilët e raportojnë në qendër situatën e pronave ashtu siç e paraqesin politikanët dhe jo ashtu siç është në realitet. Ne kemi protestuar dhe vazhdojmë të protestojmë për këtë politikë klanore dhe aspak demokratike që po shkatërron themelet e shtetit, por zëri ynë bie në vesh të shurdhër.
         Ju dërgojmë edhe juve të njëjtin APEL që më datë 24 janar 2010, Shoqata Bregdeti i ka dërguar ambsadorëve të KE, BE, OSBE, FMN, Bankës Boterore, NATO, Britani e Madhe, SHBA, Itali, Francë etj, të akredituar në Shqipëri. Ju lutemi të ndikoni për të krijuar lobingun e nevojshëm që Shteti Shqiptar të korigjojë veprimet e gabuara të pas vitit 1991 me pronat e pronarëve të ligjshëm. Shpresojme që angazhimi i VATRËS, i gazetave Dielli, Ilyria dhe i personaliteteve të shquara të diasporës për mobilizimin e shqiptarëve në emigracion të bëhet një zë i fuqishëm për ta shpëtuar politikën shqiptare nga mentaliteti komunist, nga korrupsioni me pronat dhe dështimi i tranzicionit dhe populli shqiptar të futet në shinat e rrugës së demokracisë . 

Në emër të popullit që pret ndihmën tuaj për të shpëtuar nga anarkia institucionale dhe vjedhja e pronës së trashëguar dhe me besim në reagimin tuaj atdhetar, ju falenderojmë. 



Kryetari i Shoqatës Bregdeti

Niko Nesturi

E-mail : shoqatabregdeti@yahoo.com

----------


## oliver55

Denancojmë qëndrimin e institucioneve të shtetit tonë, të cilët e trajtojnë tokën, pronat private, njësoj si tokë në pronësi të shtetit duke justifikuar piraterinë mbi pronat tona.
Pronarët kërkojnë zbatimit e parimit të trashëgueshmërisë së tokës.

----------


## Brari

OPINION

Pronat e Nikolla Çepikut dhe e qytetarëve të tjerë, nën diktatin e papranueshëm të nomenklaturës envero-ramiziste
01-02-2010 / 

Nga Liri Kuçi


Pranvera Strakosha, emblema e juristes komuniste

Disa vite më parë, më 18 korrik 1992, Hetuesia e Rrethit Tiranë, kërkonte të ndaloheshin për të dalë jashtë shtetit 8 persona për shkak të një skandali që lidhej me birësimet. Në listën e personave që kërkoheshin të mos dilnin, ishin edhe dy gjykatëse. Njëra prej tyre është nëna e një deputeteje të re të pabetuar të Partisë Socialiste, ndërsa tjetra është e bija e Liri Strakoshës (e njohur më shumë me emrin Liri Gjoliku), e quajtura Pranvera Strakosha. Ndonëse skandali i birësimeve ishte i madh, juristja komuniste zgjodhi rrugën e largimit nga Shqipëria për në Greqi, ku qëndroi deri në vitin 1997. Bëmat e drejtësisë së Liri Strakoshës njiheshin, tani duhej të njiheshin edhe bëmat e Pranvera Strakoshës. Skandali i birësimeve mbeti për shumë vite pa përgjigje, ndërsa me ardhjen e vitit 1997 - pra të “revolucionit popullor” - u harruan edhe këto raste. U harruan këto skandale, sepse gjolikët kishin ardhur në pushtet. Tani duhej të drejtonin. Me vendimin nr.419, datë 30.6.1999 u zgjodh anëtare e Këshillit Kombëtar të Radio Televizionit 
Pas disa stacioneve të tjera, Pranvera Strakosha jo vetëm që shpëtoi nga akuzat që kish mbi kurriz, por u fut edhe në Këshillin e Lartë të Drejtësisë, e mundësuar kjo sipas vendimit nr. 62, datë 14.11.2002, të Kuvendit të Shqipërisë. Në këtë mandat, Strakosha gjolik, mëtonte “vjetërsi” në detyrë edhe kohën e ekzilit, kur nuk ishte ekstraduar siç duhej. Por siç edhe dihet në Shqipëri po të kryesh vepër penale dhe të jesh i majtë, nuk të shënohet gjë për keq, përkundrazi bën hapa përpara në detyrë. Jo vetëm që bën hapa përpara, por edhe mund të vazhdosh luftën e klasave, sidomos në pikëpamjen ekonomike. E kështu që shoqja Pranvera do të bëhet kapitaliste në pronë e sigurisht të ngelet komuniste në shpirt. Rasti e ka sjellë që ajo të hyjë edhe në pronën e ish-të përndjekurve politikë, pasi në ortakëri është edhe me Edi Ramën, kryetarin e partisë që godet “armiqtë e klasës”.
Biznesi i sotëm është ndërtim pallatesh/Rasti i listës gjyqësore të Nikolla Çepikut, i cili po stërmundohet të mbrojë pronën e vet, të trashëguar nga familja e të përndjekurit politik të regjimit komunist, Mihal Sherko, është flagrant, për të analizuar se si e gjithë nomenklatura e shtetit komunist është unifikuar për të ligjëruar një batakçillëk të vërtetë. 
Saga e vjedhjes së truallit të Çepikut nga ana e Pranvera Strakoshës, nuk është e panjohur për opinionin publik, por në këtë fazë finale ku ka mbërritur ajo, të bën përshtypje arroganca me të cilën kjo dinasti e tjetërsimit, po mundohet ta mbyllë procedurën. Nikolla Çepiku ishte trashëgimtar legjitim i 90 % të truallit, ku ishte shtëpia e Mihal Sherkos. Aksionerët minoritarë prej 10 përqindësh ishin bashkuar me Çepikun në ndërmarrjen tregtare “Seni”, duke e regjistruar pjesën e tyre si kapital minoritar të saj. 
Por oktapodi i nomenklaturës nis e zë rrënjë bash aty. Ata ia shitën këtë truall fiks Pranvera Strakoshës (të bijës së Liri Gjolikut pra), e cila s’e pati për gjë të ligjëronte një transaksion të tillë, edhe pse vetë ishte nënkryetare e Gjykatës së Tiranës, instancë e cila në të njëjtën kohë kishte pranuar një padi civile për likuidimin e firmës “Seni”, edhe pse ajo ishte bërë nga aksionerët e saj në pakicë. Pra, pakica kërkonte me ngulm që ndërmarrja tregtare të shpërbëhej, edhe pse bilancet ishin krejt frytdhënëse dhe 90 përqindëshi ishte i vendosur të mos e pranonte kërkesën dhe së bashku me ta investohet edhe Gjykata e Tiranës – merret me mend, se ishte nën hyqmin e Pranvera Liri Strakoshës. Saga e proceseve gjyqësore është e njohur dhe shkeljet procedurale janë pafund, por zhvillimi interesant vjen me ndërhyrjen e Edi Ramës - i famshëm për të mos lëshuar asnjë leje ndërtimi - për t’i akorduar me urgjencë Strakoshës një leje ndërtimi, për truallin ende në kontest gjyqësor. 
Për të ligjëruar ndërtimin, fillon e vepron edhe e gjithëpushtetshmja Strakosha, tashmë anëtare e KLD-së. Pas shkeljes që ushtroi, duke shkelur Kodin Civil, meqenëse pranoi e gjykoi çështjen e truallit në Gjykatën e shkallës së parë (vetë nënkryetare), kur ishte direkt e interesuar, më tej ajo ushtroi gjithë ndikimin e saj që kjo çështje thelbësisht civile (e karakterit tregtar), në Gjykatën e Apelit të gjykohej nga gjyqtarë të krimeve të rënda (!!!), pasi dyshohej se kjo instancë nuk ishte krejt nën kontrollin e “nomenklaturës” e ndoshta në mënyrë surprizë “e drejta do të shkonte tek i Zoti”.
Ndërkohë që konsumohej kjo odise, Çepiku nis një korrespondencë me ZMQ-në, ku pasardhësi i Spahiut në këtë post, i ka dhënë atij plotësisht të drejtë e ka nisur edhe ajo një angazhim civil për kthimin e drejtësisë në vend. Vetë Çepiku u takua me Kreshnik Spahiun sapo ai mori funksionin e nënkryetarit të KLD-së dhe i kërkoi që të niste një investigim të institucionit, për shkak të shkeljeve flagrante që po kryheshin gjatë shqyrtimit të padisë së tij civile. Fillimisht, ai shprehu mirëkuptimin, por më pas refuzoi të kthente ndonjë përgjigje, duke u distancuar nga ideja e tij fillestare, por edhe nga qëndrimi i pasardhësit të tij në krye të Zyrës për Mbrojtjen e Qytetarëve. 
Tashmë çështja është sërish në Gjykatën e Lartë dhe tek kjo instancë mbetet një shpresë që sistemi i drejtësisë të mund ta ridimensiojë të drejtën brenda vetvetes, duke prishur “rregullsinë” që ka vendosur aty kjo trojkë e diktaturës. Gjithsesi, Çepiku thotë se u është drejtuar edhe instancave të tjera që mund ta kërkojnë edhe ato “kryesisht” kthimin e së drejtës në vend, si ministrit të Drejtësisë apo Avokatit të Popullit, por duket se për procesin ende në Gjykatën e Lartë, ka një shpresë për shpëtimin e sistemit; ajo është shpresa e “shpronësimit” të trojkës enveriste nga prona e grabitur dhe e turpërimit të Kreshnik Spahiut, i cili vendosi të rreshtohej krah tyre.
Nikolla Çepiku, viktima e vjedhjes së segmenteve të drejtësisë, në bashkëpunim dhe me pushtetin lokal shprehet se, akoma pa mbaruar procesi gjyqësor, Edi Rama merr vendim për dhënien e lejes së ndërtimit. Më 17 mars 2005, Çepiku i dërgon një letër kreut të Bashkisë së Tiranës, me anë së të cilës i kërkon pezullimin e lejes së ndërtimit që ia kishte dhënë më parë bashkëshortit të Pranvera Strakoshës, Aleksandër Josifi. “Për shkak të një konflikti pronësie, ky truall vazhdon të jetë edhe sot në proces gjyqësor, më datë 17 mars 2005, ku e paditur është ZRPP Tirana -1 së bashku me kufizues të truallit “Seni” sh.p.k.”, thuhet në letrën që i dërgohet kryetarit të bashkisë, Edi Rama. E  megjithatë, pavarësisht se ishte në dijeni të problemit, Rama nuk ngurron të japë lejen e ndërtimit për Strakoshën, dukë i vënë vulën një vjedhjeje të pastër që Strakosha, nën petkun e nënkryetares së gjykatës i bën një qytetari. “Përgjigjja e Edi Ramës ishte se, ai nuk mund të priste gjyqet e të bllokonte ndërtimin. Në kundërshtim të hapur me ligjet jep lejen e ndërtimit, akoma pa u gjykuar çështja e pronësise së truallit në Apel. Ne nuk mund të pezullonim ekzekutimin e vendimit të Apelit, sepse “mjeshtra e plotfuqishme” e KLD-së bllokoi titullin e ekzekutimit në Përmbarim. Kështu filluan ndërtimin... ndërtesa në krah të TVSH-së. Kuptohet që nuk donin të humbnin as kohën e as  truallin në një vend të tillë, në mes të Tiranës”,- thotë Çepiku
Që prej asaj dite, puna për ndërtimin e pallatit ka vazhduar me ritme të shpejta dhe duket sikur ata që po e ndërtojnë, duan të betonizojnë sa më shpejt abuzimin që kanë bërë me pronën e dikujt tjetër.  Kryetari i Bashkisë së Tiranës, nga ana e tij, duket se i ka bërë një nder të madh zonjës Strakosha, nder të cilin një ditë i duhet që kjo e fundit t’ia shpërblejë. Kur ka ardhur fjala për emrin e anëtares së KLD-së, duket se kryetari i Bashkisë së Tiranës, nuk ka denjuar të shohë as dokumentet me të cilët pronarët bredhin derë më derë të shtetit për të kërkuar drejtësi. Kanë apo jo të drejtë, Edi Rama me cilësinë e Kryetarit të Bashkisë së Tiranës duhej që më së paku të priste që gjykata të merrte vendimin përkatës, por si në çdo rast edhe këtë herë, kreu i bashkisë nuk ka bërë gjë tjetër, vetëm se ka ndjekur ritualin e vjetër,  me anë të të cilit vetë vendos dhe vetë vulos, por që këtë herë ka pasur një motiv më të fortë, nderin duhej t’ia bënte një anëtareje të KLD-së, Pranvera Strakoshës.
Por paligjshmërinë e transkriptit, të kryera në favor të bashkëshortit të Pranvera Strakoshës, duket se e pranon dhe vetë zyra e Hipotekës. Me anë të një letre, dërguar Nikolla Çepikut, më datë 19.01.2006, thuhet se vendimi i gjykatës, i marrë në vitin 1999, i cili është bërë shkak dhe për të falsifikuar dokumentet nga ana e Strakoshës, nuk ka të bëjë me pasurinë e  shoqërisë “Seni” SHPK  për 500 m katrorë truall, por me pasuri të tjera. Sipas asaj çka thuhet nga ana e zyrës së hipotekës, duket qartë dhe falsifikimi i bërë. “Në kolonën “Shënime Transkriptimi” të këtij regjistrimi, janë bërë këto shënime: Në bazë të urdhrit 515 datë 5.12.2003 të regjistruesit, bllokohet prona për dy javë, duke filluar nga data 15 dhjetor 2003. Më tej, më datë 24.05 2004 bëhet shënimi “pronë e lirë”, thuhet në letrën e zyrës së hipotekës. Data 24 maj është dhe data kur Aleksandër Josifi, bashkëshorti i Strakoshës, kalon truallin në pronësi të tij. Nga ana tjetër, në letrën që i dërgohet Gjykatës së Lartë, vetë Hipoteka pranon se veprimet e regjistruesve janë antiligjore, por është kjo e fundit, pra Gjykata e Lartë, e cila nuk merr në konsideratë letrën e ardhur nga vetë hipoteka. “Veprimi i fshirjes nga hipoteka e regjistrimit të kapitalit fillestar të shoqërisë tregtare “Seni” sh.p.k është i gabuar dhe i pabazuar në ligjin e shoqërive tregtare dhe atë të regjistrimit të pasurive të paluajtshme”, thuhet në letrën e hipotekës.
Po tani, si do veprojë drejtësia?

...
55

----------


## Dukati99

Drejtuesit kryesore te politikes se vendit z. Bamir Topi, znj.Jozefina Topalli, z. Sali Berisha dhe z. Edi Rama  po ecin ne rruge antikombetare . Politikanet qe po drejtojne kete vend prej vitit 1991 e deri sot nuk kane deshire per ta kthyer pronen e grabitur tek i zoti . Ata kane gelltitur çorben e katovices . Kompensimi eshte mashtrim ndersa legalizimet jane absurditet . Shoqatat po perpiqen por zgjidhja nuk vjen vetem me artikuj ne gazete. Protestat ne rruge, dmaskimi ne shtyp i kryetareve te PD dhe PS, letrat e individeve te shpronesuar drejtuar keshillit te Europes dhe presidentit te SHBA, padite e shumta ne gjykate per te perfunduar ne Gjykaten e Strasburgut jane faktore qe do te detyrojne faktorin nderkombetar te instaloje kushte detyruese ndaj keture hajduteve te futur ne rugen e politikes qe ata ta kthejne me ligj pronen tek i zoti. Ne te kundert Shqiperia do behet nje Palestine ne Europe.

----------


## Duaje Siveten

SHEKULLI,

Pyetësori i BE dhe doktrina në drejtësiERVIN MALAJ, Universiteti i Bremen, Gjermani

Shumë juristë të fushave dhe angazhimeve të ndryshme shpresojnë që reforma në drejtësi të jetë duke u bërë edhe pse kjo, ndoshta, po zhvillohet në mënyrë jo transparente dhe me zë.

Fakti që kjo reformë po ndiqet nga zyrtarët e lartë të Ministrisë së Drejtësisë, apo ndonjë organi tjetër të lartë, bën të gëzohemi, por edhe të mendojmë për cilësinë e asaj që do na ofrohet. Pyetësori i plotësuar nga Ministria e Drejtësisë ngre shumë pikëpyetje, nëse vërtetë ligjet tona janë "të mira" dhe "të përafruar" me standardet europiane të së drejtës.

Aktorët, por njëkohësisht dhe vuajtësit më të mëdhenj të reformës në Drejtësi mund të jenë juristët, pasi janë këta të fundit, të cilët me këto mjete (armë ligjore) do luftojnë kundërshtarët e tyre për një drejtësi dhe paqe në shoqëri.

Pra, padurimi mund të kthehet në zhgënjim. Ndoshta me të drejtë arsyet, që mund të sjellin pakënaqësi në radhët e juristëve (pasi këta përfaqësojnë interesat e palëve, si në shtet ashtu dhe në sektorin privat) janë të shumta dhe krejt të ndryshme me arsyet që në periudhën jo - demokratike sollën në fuqi një bazë ligjore në shërbim të sistemit shtet-parti.

Ndryshe nga atëherë, kur gjyqtarët dhe prokurorët ishin pasqyra e politikës së partisë, tashmë roli i konsoliduar i gjykatës, prokurorisë, avokatëve e noterëve është përfaqësimi profesional dhe dinjitoz i interesave të palëve, të cilët ata përfaqësojnë.

Arsyeja më kryesore nga ku lind ideja e ndryshimit konceptual të doktrinës, tashmë në fuqi, duket e pranishme me kontradiktat esenciale të Kodit Penal me vetveten e tij. Kjo diferencë midis "është" dhe "duhet të jetë" rritet gjithnjë e më shumë si pasojë e përkthimit të literaturës europiane dhe lindjes së një klase juristësh me dije perëndimore jo të përfituara në Shqipëri.

Çdo jurist i ardhur nga perëndimi nuk koncepton brenda fajit mënyrën e kryerjes së krimit (Neni 14 II KP), sepse edhe vetë Neni 14 i KP e krijon konceptin e fajit si një nocion më vete.

*Masa e fajit, ku aftësia e personit për të diferencuar ç`është e drejtë dhe ç`është e dënueshme luan rolin kryesor, përcaktohet pikërisht nga mundësia individuale për të zgjedhur veprimin ose mosveprimin e personit në shkeljen e një norme të caktuar ligjore.* Kjo dallon katërçipërisht nga vullneti ose neglizhenca e personit për ardhjen e një pasoje të caktuar, që jo në mënyrë sinne qua non është e dënueshme.

Format e dashjes (dolus), në atë direkte (dolus directus) dhe pakujdesi (dolus eventualis), duhet të jenë të detajuara në doktrinën që i përcillet juristit të ardhshëm, pasi konfuzioni dhe paqartësia në këtë fazë, sjell juristë jo të plotësuar profesionalisht dhe rrjedhimisht pasoja fatale në mbrojtjen apo fajësimin e personave të caktuar.

Faji, çdo ndërgjegjësim individual për thyerjen e një norme të caktuar dhe jo në dëshirën e brendshme për ardhjen (ose lejimin e ardhjes) e një pasoje - element objektiv i veprës penale, duhet të jetë i trajtuar më saktësisht në doktrinën e së drejtës penale.

Kjo pjesë është esenciale në marrjen e standardizuar të trajtimit të elementëve kryesorë të së drejtës Penale dhe procedimeve përkatëse, pasi gjykatat, prokuroria edhe avokatia do ecin mbi të njëjtin rrugë profesionale. Rifreskimi, pse jo dhe ndryshimi ose korrektura profesionale e librave të vjetruar dhe me doktrinë jo bashkëkohore, do sillte një evolucion në mendimin juridik.

Kalimi i veprës penale të vjedhjes, si e ndarë esencialisht nga mashtrimi dhe vënia në dispozita përshkruese në Kodin Penal të këtyre dy veprave, do bënte që vepra e mashtrimit me anë të vjedhjes (Neni 143 i KP) të mos ekzistonte më si e tillë në mënyrë se ipso. Momenti i dhënies me dëshirë apo marrjes pa dijeninë e viktimës është shkencërisht e pakontestueshme si element ndarës në këto dy vepra.

Mashtrimi, ndryshe nga vjedhja, krijon elementët e saj pikërisht në momentin kur viktima e jep me dëshirën e tij pasurinë duke pasur në vëmendje sukses të pritshëm, por jo të vërtetë.

Doktrina ligjore nuk ka vetëm këto mangësi, pasi këto janë të papërfillshme në krahasim me përgjegjësitë në kuadrin civil (para - dhe quasi kontraktor).

Ndërtimi i një koncepti, ku përgjegjësitë dhe detyrimet lindin në momentin që palët kanë vullnetin për t'i hyrë një marrëdhënie detyrimesh e të drejtash (culpa in contrahendo), vazhdojnë kur lidhet dhe gjatë zbatimit të kontratës dhe përfundojnë jo në afatin e mbylljes, së kontratës, por në afatin ligjor të parashikuara në ligj për detyrimet e palëve karshi njëra-tjetrës (garancitë), do krijonte një ambient ligjor të përafruar vërtetë me atë të vendeve që kanë realizuar pyetësorin para vendit tonë...

Ndërtimi i bazave ligjore për trajtimin e shumë problematikave të jetës së përditshme, si ajo e kontratave turistike, përgjegjësit e mjekut, arkitektit apo avokatisë është një detyrim i rëndësishëm i të gjithë klasës juridike.

Përgjegjësitë e profesioneve të lira (sipërpërmendur) tregojnë vullnetin për një jetë cilësore profesionale. Arritja e futjes në doktrinë i paraprin një kodifikimi të mundshëm dhe do të shndërronte në mënyrë historike Shqipërinë në këtë momente aderimi pranë shteteve dhe Institucioneve Europiane.

Shpresa, që pyetësori s`ishte vetëm për Europën, por më shumë për të parë ku jemi me Institutet (e së drejtës në veçanti) europiane, duhet të ligjërohet me nisma ligjore dhe të shoqërohet me investime financiare nga Shteti shqiptar dhe nga institucionet akademike private në kuadrin e shumë doktrinave, tashmë të vjetruara.

----------


## Dukati99

Pse nuk po flet Sabri Godo per problemin e pa zgjidhur te prones ? Dukati

----------


## drague

edhe bregdetit i paska dale pronari??

temen e semes!!!!!!

----------


## Brari

po hedh ca idera.. per fillozofim..

toka deti ajri jane krijesa te nenes natyre.
termi pronar eshte i dale shume me vone se natyra ti krijonte tok det qiell e bimesi e shpezo peshko kafsheri e insekte e zhapikerine.. e gjithcka.

nje popull jeton ne nje rajon te caktuar.
vjen armiku nga deti.

peshkatari qe ka kasollen buz detit i therret barinjte e maleve..
ejani te mbrohemi se po na sulmon armiku dhe barinjte vijne te mbrojne vendin aty te bregu se aty vjen armiku por barinjte e dine se mbasi te kapin bregun armiku do ja msyje dhe maleve ku ka pyje e minerale lope e shtojzavalle.. lol.
keshtu krijohen lidhjet mes bregut e malit.

dicka ka thene ai disidenti rus per kto ceshtjet e prones se tokes.

isha nje dizaj tek laguna blu qe i thone ne golem.
 mbas "lagunes blu " dallova shtepijat e bera tashme nga katundaret vila te bukura qe do ja kish zili dhe nje majamo bixhas.

kurse vet brenda teritorit te lagunes blu lulezonin vilat e boseve nga tirana kurse jasht lagunes sic thashe blegeronin vilzat e bukura te katundareve qerretas etj.

filozofija e "prones mbi token" eshte shum e komplikuar.
as ata brenda lagunes as ata perrreth nuku jane pronare... pmvaresisht se figurojne ne qitape si te tille.
kalon ti aty te thot roja ..ik pirdhu.. se je ne pron te x bosi.
mir iken ti kok unjur..
vjen nje dizaj armiku  ta pushtonje bregun.
boset i thone shtetit.. coje ushtrine ketu se po na sulmon armiku.
vjen shteti te ai qe kaloj dhe e perzune rojet e i thote eja ketu mo e kap kallashin helmeten e dil ushtar te mbrosh atdheun.
cilin atdhe mo.. lol..
sqe kurre atdhe  blloku ne plazh por pron e enver bllokmeneve. po ashtu vilerat ne uj te ftonet.. i kish prone shoku hysni 50 vjet...po ashtu ujin akoma me te ftonet ne drilon te poradecit e kish shoki enver vend pushimi e vepra pallavrazimi..lol..

pra duhn qeruar mire hesapet.. cfar eshte atdheu e ceshte prona.. po keshtu dhe ne kosove.. 
jo cdo kacanikas  ka interes ta mbroj kosoven nga shkau..  sepse pronar te benzin pompave jan vetem nje grusht  marksistesh. lol.

hmm..
ne shekuj jan diskutuar keto ceshtje nga gjithe popujt qe kan jetuar ne vende me tok te mire e ku rritja e popullsise ngushton hapsirat ne progresion gjeometrik.

a ka mundesi te harmonizohen interesat?

pra nuk jan te thjeshta gjerat.

i duhet shtetit pra popullit nje rruge sa me e shkurter te bashkoje shkodren me tiranen durresin me kavajen  lushnjen me fier vloren beratin me skraparin novoselen me tepelenen.
Ku do kalojne kto rruge?

ne bahcet e pronarit.
duam shperblim thon bahcevanet.. ish koooperativiste skllever dikure.. 

si tja bej shteti hallin ksaj pune.

??

ne koh te Zogit erdhen refugjate nga diber kosova.

ca zun vend ne tirane. ca ne qerret e mamurras.
Zogi u tha pronareve athere. ngushtojuni ca ju te hyjne dhe keta te perzenet nga shkau.
Po ashtu beri dhe per Camerit e perzen nga greku.
ngushtojuni ca juve te bregu se duhet tu bejme vend gjysherve te bilal xhaferrit.

po cndodh me vone.

bejleret shqiptare po dhe tregetaret e qyteteve te kohes se Zogut po dhe me pare i cojne kalamaqerit te studiojne jashte.

jashte keta mesojne zanate  behen mjeke e agranome profesore e teologe.
disa behen dhe marksiste.
marksizmi pikerisht ceshtjen e prones debaton.
debate te lindura ne angli e france ne gjermani e rusi etjetj.

lenini thote.
shikoni angline. nuku kan nevoje te punojne cdo pellembe toke e aristokracia  ben fusha golfi e vrapimi me kuaj shum toka te vetat.
..
 te vetat sipas qitapeve sepse britanine e krijoj Natyura apo Zoti e jo rikard zemer luani.

ne napoli e rrethina aso kohe nuk e mendonte kush te beje bahcet fusha golfi e kaloresie.
cdo pellembe toke duhej leruar punuar vaditur e grurezuar e orize zuar.
se.. po don barki me u mbushe me buk or shoq..
 nga afrika merret "kuaj" (tregetia me skllever zezake) per te punuar plantacionet e fermereve anglo saksone e spanjole  te bere pronare ne trojet katragjyshore te inkasve e oskeolave.

studentet tane te kohes zogiste mesojne se ne breg det o shokeni nuku vetem peshkonet e mblidhet kripe por dhe u dilka me poture te shkurtera e shullehesh ne diell..
 vjen prane shqiperia dhe ajo cop kulture perendimore qe ka lidhje me plazhin.

tregetaro bejleret der ahere te pa interesuar per bregun ja fillojne ndertimit te vilave ne bregdet.

der ahere bregu ishte vend pune per peshkataret e jo prone.
Tani behet prone nje cop ullishte ne uj te ftonet sepse x tregetar ben aty nje vile.
Po ashtu nje ish zhuko-ishte ne durres qe sot e quajm plazh benet prone e nje tregetari apo mjeku qe ben aty nje vile.

pra fillon e behet bregdeti interesant jo vetem si molo e liman  per detar e peshkatar por dhe per plazhoizmen.. pra per ate menyre jetese qe fillon te shijohet nga nje elite  e krijuar aso kohe ne shqiperi.
Kjo pune kish filluar qe moti ne nice e  monte karlo ne krime e rome e san remo.
pra bregu dikur i pa cmueshem ne para pra i pa pronare.. behet mall me vlere... benet me pronare.

dukatasit dikur i kishin kullota bregdetet se nuku i xhishnin poturet te venin me refijet e tyre pra grate ne plazhet.

sot kemi ardhur ne koh tjera.
prokuror filani lodhet shume gjat javes.
ai shqyrton banden e aldo bares psh.
vershojne parate nga shum ane ne xhepat e tij.
ai keto para do ti harxhoje ne uik end.
 atij i duhet pra nje pushimore diku ne breg.
te vej me dashnoren e bashke me gjinekologun miljoner e gjykatesin  miljoner e minister tenderxhiun te vene ne llogara apo radhime me bmw erat e tyre te uik endojne.

ahere dukatasi ndjen eren e lekut.
duhet bere prone patjater nji cop breg det te benj aty nje bordel motelo restaurant qe do vinje boseria nga tirana te derdh parane.

pra nuku jan te thjeshta punet.

nga tja mbaje qeverria.

ta beje prone cdo cope bregu apo tu a leje popullit te defrejne lirisht me sa takat qe kane.

pra kto pune tani jan ceshtje koncepti politik per kte vend qe flasim..

----------


## Himara-12

Brari, paske idera te ngaterruara por filozofine nuk po e kuptoj. Bregdetasit nuk kerkojne token e shtetit. Nuk kerkojne as ate toke qe nuk paska pronar se prona te tilla nuk gjen ne asnje vend te botes dhe kjoterme  eshte shpikur nga ata qe i sherbejne politikes se greqizimit te Shqiperise se jugut dhe rremujes se pjeses tjeter se keshtu i ndihmohet politikave sllave. ne kerkojme token qe sllavokomunizmi grabiti ne 1945 ne emer te ligjit ne emer te popullit dhe te socializmit. Ramiz Alia dhe Sali Berisha  etj etj duhet ta kishin cuar token tek i zoti qe ne 1991, fill pas vendosjes se demokracise. Me konceptin politik qe zona bregdetare nuk i kthehet pronarit te ligjshem se i pelqeka politikanit dhe bosit te vije me dashnoren dhe te hedhi parate Shqiperia shtyhet  ne rrugen qe te behet behet si nje Palestine ne Ballkan  , pak me vone te behet shprehje gjeografike dhe pak ma vone te behet pjese e mafiozeve qe e quajne veten lidera e politikane . Jo mor mik Shqitari asnjihere nuk i ka ushqye femijet me buke te vjedhur por ka jetue me djersen e ballit dhe ne bregdetasit nuk i falim pronat tona , nuk duam as kompensim . Nuk behet fjale aty ku do bjeri rruga ose do ngrihet nje sherbim publik. Ne kundershtojme keta politikane qe me shume mendojne per xhepat e tyre dhe po shesin cdo gje qe te pasurohen . Ke per te pare se ashtu sic ka ndodhur historikisht me ata qe e tradhetojne kete vend edhe ketyre liderave do ti dali nga hundet  cdo gje e keqe qe po bejne ne kurriz te ketij populli. Himara22

----------


## baaroar

*Problemet me pronat, tri iniciativat që duhet të ndërmarrë shteti*
Armand Vinçani
Gazeta "Shekulli" Dt.03.03.2010

Në radhët e pushtetarëve të sotëm dhe të djeshëm ka "kampionë" të tillë që kanë marrë pronat e gjyshërve, stërgjyshërve e katragjyshërve duke "vërtetuar" trungun e tyre edhe deri si pasardhës të Ali Pashë Tepelenës. Ndërsa pronarëve të vërtetë shteti iu ka "ofruar" sot mundësinë t'i blejnë tokat e tyre nga "zotëruesit" e rinj!

Ligji 7501 në themel të tij e deri në palcë është një ligj komunist që konsideron çdo gjë të shtetëzuar si pronë të shtetit me të cilën pushteti mund të bëjë ç'të dojë siç ka bërë dhe po bën faktikisht.

Sigurisht, mënyrë më të mirë për të vjedhur për qeveritarët duke ndërtuar vila e lokale në tokat e të tjerëve nuk mund të kishte. Kjo ishte në thelb interesi i pushtetit me programin "social" të tij.

INTERVISTA Armand Vinçani, Senior Financial Analyst/ Projects Coordinator në Neë York University (SHBA) analizon gjendjen aktuale të pronësisë në Shqipëri, katrahurën që ka shkaktuar zbatimi i ligjit 7501, implikimi i mafies në pushtet me pronat e pronarëve të ligjshëm dhe rrugët që duhet të ndiqen, sipas shembujve botërorë, që toka të kthehet te i zoti dhe pronat të jenë burim i fuqishëm për zhvillimin e vendit

"procesi i njohjes së pronave deri më sot është shoqëruar nga vjedhjet, mashtrimet dhe korrupsioni i jashtëzakonshëm pa përmendur më tej pasojat e njohura të ligjit famëkeq 7501 ligj të cilin propaganda e qeverisë së PD-së është munduar ta mbrojë me çdo mjet duke pretenduar se ai është në përputhje me interesat e shumicës së popullsisë.

Ky pretendim është sa absurd aq edhe problematik duke rritur konfliktet midis individëve, individëve dhe shtetit si dhe antagonizmin midis gjendjes aktuale dhe aspirimit për t'ju bashkuar Komunitetit Europian që operon mbi baza të tjera ligjore dhe e konsideron pronësinë kategori absolute të së drejtës".

Armand Vinçani, Senior Financial Analyst/ Projects Coordinator në Universitetin e Neë York në SHBA, analizon në një intervistë për gazetën "Shekulli" gjendjen e mjerueshme të pronësisë në Shqipëri, problemet që ka sjellë ajo për të sotmen, por që do të ndikojë edhe në të ardhmen e vendit që aspiron të bëhet anëtar i BE-së.


*Z.Vinçani do të donim të kishim mendimin tuaj lidhur me çështjen e pronave që shpesh ka ngjallur debate të nxehta në dy kampet kryesore të politikës shqiptare. A mendoni se ligjet dhe aktet n/ligjore të nxjerra në këto 20 vjet krijojnë kushtet e përshtatshme për zgjidhjen e këtij problemi kaq të mprehtë?*

Në çështjen e pronave ajo e tokave ka përbërë dhe vazhdon të përbëjë nyjen e këtij problemi që për shkak të politikave të papërgjegjshme e shpesh në unison me interesat personale të qeveritarëve në pushtet në këto vite të post-diktaturës ka arritur në atë pikë sa edhe më optimistët në fillimet e viteve 90-të i ka kthyer në pesimistë të tillë që e konsiderojnë tashmë këtë problem të pazgjidhshëm.

Nëse i referohemi periudhës që fillon me triumfin e komunizmit në Shqipëri e deri më sot nuk është e vështirë të dallosh se vendi yne i është nënshtruar tre reformave në lidhje me tokat.

Dy prej tyre u ideuan e zbatuan nga Enver Hoxha. Në vitin 1946 tokat e pronarëve të mëdhenj dhe ato të fermave të mëdha u shpronësuan dhe iu dhanë fshatarëve të vegjël; në vitin 1950 toka u riorganizua duke krijuar të ashtuquajturat "kolkoze" shqiptare. Reforma e tretë daton pas vitit 1991 dhe u projektua nga Ramiz Alia e zbatua nga Sali Berisha qeveria e se cilit e rishpërndau atë përsëri midis privatëve të vegjël.

Reforma e fundit ka qenë një ripërsëritje e reformës së tokës së vitit 1946 dhe toka e punueshme e ish-kooperativave dhe fermave shtetërore u shpërnda pa përfillur të drejtat e pronarëve të periudhës para-komuniste. Krejtësisht ndryshe nga vendet e tjera në tranzicion në Europën Qendrore dhe Lindore, vendi ynë adoptoi një reformë të rishpërndarjes së tokes dhe nuk e ktheu atë tek pronarët e vërtetë.

Në të gjithë legjislacionin e hartuar në këto 20 vjet të post-diktaturës është krejt e dukshme sjellja e shtetit si pronar mbi të drejtat e pronarëve të vërtetë dhe qëllimi i vetëm ka qenë krijimi i terrenit të përshtatshëm për të krijuar kapitalistët e rinj jo mbi bazën e punës dhe oportuniteteve që krijon sistemi por mbi bazën e pervetësimit të mundit dhe djersës të të tjerëve duke e degjeneruar këtë çështje kaq të rëndësishme në korrupsion dhe plaçkitje.

Lidhur me debatet në kampet politike, që iu përmendët në pyetjen tuaj, do të thosha se kurrë nuk ka patur të tilla që vërtet të synonin zgjidhjen e këtij problemi kyç për një vend që synon të ndërtojë një shoqëri kapitaliste. PS-ja ka qenë krejtësisht e tërhequr dhe pa asnje vizion në këtë drejtim duke i mëshuar herë pas here çështjeve sociale dhe kjo më shumë për qëllime elektorale.

PD-ja manifestoi një qëndrim shkuar të majtës dhe e gjithë katrahura e sotme i dedikohet asaj dhe drejtuesit të përjetshëm. Prandaj në programet e të dy partive kryesore nuk ka patur kurrë një qëndrim koheziv dhe në përputhje me Kushtetutën e shumë konventa ndërkombëtare duke filluar me atë të të "Drejtave dhe Lirive Universale të Njeriut".

Politikanë të të dy krahëve në këto vite, pa u shqetësuar aspak për shkeljen e tyre, kanë "dhuruar" zonat turistike e bregdetare, majtas e djathtas, në varësi të qindra fije lidhjesh që në mënyrë të padukshme rrethojnë misterin e pronave rreth kupolës së pushtetit.

Në qëndrimet e dy forcave më të mëdha politike është dëshmuar qartë dyzimi i tyre në të vërtetën absolute se kapitalizmi qëndron sot si e vetmja mënyrë racionale për të organizuar një ekonomi moderne. Pavarësisht fjalëve të bukura në thelb ata nuk kanë kuptuar se një komb i përgjegjshëm nuk ka zgjedhje tjetër.

*Ku e mbështesni përfundimin se ligji 7501 ishte iniciuesi i katrahurës me pronat?*

Nuk ka se si të mendoj ndryshe. Të aspirosh ndërtimin e kapitalizmit me një ligj të hartuar nga Alia e të përforcuar më pas nga Berisha është një nga çuditë që ndodhin jo në 100 vjet si në rastin e pretenduar të përmbytjeve të fundit por në 200 vjet. Ai ligj realisht i tregoi shqiptarëve dhe botës se ne do të eksperimentonim një ekonomi të çuditshme, kapitaliste dhe socialiste në të njëjtën kohë.

Në emër të barazisë sociale shteti mendoi të aplikonte padrejtësinë. Ligji 7501 në themel të tij e deri në palcë është një ligj komunist që konsideron çdo gjë të shtetëzuar si pronë të shtetit me të cilën pushteti mund të bëjë ç'të dojë siç ka bërë dhe po bën faktikisht.Sigurisht, mënyrë më të mirë për të vjedhur për qeveritarët duke ndërtuar vila e lokale në tokat e të tjerëve nuk mund të kishte. Kjo ishte në thelb interesi i pushtetit me programin "social" të tij.

Askush nuk ka dyshimin më të vogël se një shoqëri moderne kapitaliste sot siguron barazinë në oportunitet por jo në shpërndarje. Kjo do të thotë që përpara ligjit jemi të gjithë njëlloj dhe po ashtu përpara mundësive për të prosperuar.

Të gjitha ligjet apo aktet nënligjore të mëvonshme kane qenë thjesht manipulime për të sterilizuar të drejtat e pronësisë. Edhe ndonjë ligj që vërtet synonte të drejtën, siç ishte p.sh. ligji 8053 ku një nen i tij parashikonte kthimin e tokave të ish-fermave shtetërore në zonat turistike tek te zotët u anullua.

Sigurisht këto zona janë më të preferueshmet për klanet e djeshme dhe të sotme. Me fjalë të tjera për sa kohë ligji 7501 do të jetë në fuqi po për aq kohë problemi i pronave nuk do të zgjidhet kurrë.

Dhe për sa kohë Berisha do të jetë në pushtet po për aq kohë premtimi i tij nuk do të bëhet realitet. Por, po për aq kohë Shqipëria nuk do të futet në rrugën e vërtetë të zhvillimit dhe shfrytëzimit të të gjitha potencialeve të mundshme.

*A kanë patur vendet e zhvilluara kapitaliste probleme të ngjashme me çështjet e pronësise në historinë e tyre të kaluar? A është e mundur që eksperienca pozitive të hedhin dritë e tregojnë rrugën e duhur të zgjidhjes së problemeve tona?*

Vendet e zhvilluara sot kanë kaluar në etapa pak a shumë të ngjashme pavarësisht ndryshimeve në kohë.

Një eksperiencë tejet e ngjashme është ajo e SHBA-së. Kur Amerika u fut në shekullin e 19-të në rrugën e ndërtimit të shoqërisë ajo trashëgoi nga anglezët jo vetëm një ligj kompleks të tokave por edhe një sistem të pafund të ndërthurjes së tyre.

E njëjta parcelë mund t'i takonte dikujt që e pati marrë nga mbretëria por në të njëjtën kohë mund t'i takonte dikujt tjetër që pretendonte se e kishte blerë nga indianët apo dhe një të treti që e kishte pranuar atë në vend të pagës që duhej të merrte nga shteti.

Ndërkohe fluksi i imigranteve filloi të vendoste kufij në tokat që zaptuan, i punuan ato, ndërtuan shtëpi, i transferuan dhe vendosën kreditin shumë kohë më parë se sa shteti t'ju akordonte të drejtat për të ndërmarrë akte të tilla. Ata insistonin që puna e tyre, jo titujt formalë apo vijat arbitrare të kufijve, i dhanë vlerë tokës dhe vendosën kështu pronësinë.

Në themel të arsyetimit të tyre qëndronte mendimi se nëse ata i zunë tokat dhe i përmirësuan ato me shtëpi e ferma tashmë ato ishin të tyret. Por pushtetet lokale dhe federal e kundërshtonin një gjë të tillë dhe shpesh u dërguan trupa për të djegur fermat e shkatërruar ndërtesat.

Kjo e shkuar e tyre është në vija të përgjithshme e tashmja jonë - sigurisht me veçoritë e kohës ku shteti i sotëm shqiptar krijoi të gjitha kushtet për të zënë padrejtësisht tokat e pronarëve, bërë ndërtime dhe tashme i "bekon" ata me urimin për t'i gëzuar ato.

Cinizëm më i madh nuk mund të gjendet në një shtet që realisht veçse shtet nuk është. Duke u kthyer përsëri tek përvoja e mësipërme - gjykatat në mënyrë eksplicite favorizuan vetëm ata që mbanin titujt legalë të pronave.

Ato iu kundërvunë politikanëve që për hir të karierave të tyre mbështesnin të drejtat e atyre që zotëronin pronat ilegalisht. Gradualisht, politikanët amerikanë kuptuan se institucionet legale mund të mbijetojnë vetëm nëse ato iu përgjigjen nevojave sociale. Kjo domosdoshmëri i çoi legjislatorët dhe juristët në krijimin e një sistemi të ri shumë më produktiv dhe dinamik - ekonomia e tregut.

*Por si do të mundej në vendin tonë që një sistem legal të aspirojë për legjimitet nëse dëmton interesat e një pjese të popullsisë-shqetësim i vazhdueshëm i së majtës?*

Eksperiencat e huaja tregojnë se tre janë iniciativat kryesore që duhet të ndërmarrë shteti:

a)Identifikimi i kontratave të vërteta shoqërore të pronësisë b) Integrimi i tyre në ligj c) Ndërtimi i një strategjie politike të tillë që mundëson reformën.

Sigurisht, këto tre pika e vënë vërtet në provë të vështirë një shtet por kjo është rruga e vetme e zgjidhjes. Nuk është rruga e zgjidhjes kompensimi i ish-pronareve me letrat me (pa)vlerë që do të grumbullohen e që as për qellime higjenike nuk mund të shërbejnë.

Nuk është rruga e zgjidhjes as "zbulimi" i fundit për të nxjerrë në ankand çdo gjë që ka shteti. Kjo strategji kompensimi i shërben vetëm oborrit të pushtetit dhe njerëzve që i vijnë rrotull atij.

*A mendoni se moszgjidhja e vërtetë e problemit të pronave dëmton vetëm pronarët e dikurshëm apo ajo frenon dhe zhvillimin në tërësi të vendit?*

Nëse do të mendonim se çështja e pronave iu intereson vetëm individëve apo shtresave të caktuara të popullsisë kjo do të ishte një konkluzion fatal që do të vazhdojë t'i kushtojë shtrenjtë zhvillimit ekonomik të vendit tonë.

Fatkeqësisht, ky ka qenë dhe vazhdon të jetë kuptimi i drejtuesve të shtetit shqiptar të cilët duke patur një formim gjysmak dhe këtë të trashëguar nga sistemi i kaluar nuk arrijnë të realizojnë se cili është kyçi që e bën kapitalizmin të suksesshëm.

Nga vetë fjala "kapitalizëm" edhe dikush pa asnjë farë dijeje kupton se në themel të tij qëndron kapitali i cili ekziston sot si në vendet e perëndimit ashtu dhe në ato ish-socialiste.

Por në vendet e zhvilluara triumfi ekonomik bazën e vërtetë e ka në aftësinë për të kuptuar se jo çdo gjë që është reale dhe e përdorshme është në të njëjtën kohë e dukshme dhe e prekshme.

Kjo thënie të krijon në pamje të parë përshtypjen e një aksiome sofizmi por realisht ajo është sprova më e madhe për ne për të kuptuar se ajo çka na mungon është procesi i konvertimit të së padukshmes në të dukshme. Me fjalë të tjera, kjo mungesë na pengon ne për të krijuar kapital shtesë siç ndodh në Perëndim.

Edhe pse të klasifikuar si vend tejet i varfër ne përsëri i kemi asetet e duhura për ta bërë kapitalizmin të suksesshëm. Por resurset tona janë në forma difektoze: shtëpi të ndërtuara si kërpudhat në toka ku të drejtat e pronarëve nuk janë marrë parasysh, apartamente të blera pa hipotekë apo titullin e pronësisë, objekte të ndyshme të ndërtuara anash rrugëve automobilistike dhe në toka të punueshme, biznese të painkorporuara dhe me borxhe të papërcaktuara, edhe ajo pak industri është e vendosur në mënyrë të pastudjuar etj.

Për shkak se të drejtat e shumicës së këtyre zotërimeve nuk janë të dokumentuara ligjërisht ato nuk mund të kthehen lehtësisht në kapital, nuk mund të shkëmbehen jashtë ciklit lokal ku individët njohin e besojnë njëri-tjetrin, nuk mund të përdoren si garanci për hua-marrje dhe nuk mund të përdoren si obligim ndaj një investimi.

Duke mos qenë të përfaqësuar në dokumenta të vërteta pronësie asetet tona nuk mund të mbartin një jetë paralele e të padukshme krahas ekzistencës materiale të tyre.

Por vendet e zhvilluara e gjenerojnë kapitalin pikërisht në sajë të përfaqësimit të pronësisë së tyre. Një gjë e tillë ndodh sepse pronësia formale konsiderohet pjesë dhe parcelë kryesore e të drejtave fondamentale të njerëzimit.

Shumë konventa dhe ligje ndërkombëtare, të injoruara tek ne nga ish-komunistët dje dhe sot në pushtet, insistojnë në pronësinë si baza e përhershme e së drejtës njerëzore. Ndërsa kombet e zhvilluara i dhanë fund zakonit të vjetër të invadimit dhe plaçkitjes së pronave që nga Konventa e Hagës më 1899 tek ne ndodh e kundërta.

Ligji ndërkombetar i trajton të drejtat e pronësisë të individëve më të shenjta se sa edhe të drejtat e sovranitetit të shteteve duke pranuar konceptin që qeveritë mund edhe të humbasin nga pronësitë e tyre por jo individët privatë.

*Mund të jepni pak më shumë detaje lidhur me pikëpamjen tuaj që asetet tek ne e kanë të vështirë të gjenerojnë kapital kur dihet domosdoshmëria e këtij të fundit në zhvillimin makro-ekonomik të vendit?*

Në vështrim të parë duket e vështirë për të kuptuar rolin e aseteve përfshirë këtu dhe tokën. Kjo sepse mundon kuptimi i vërtetë i pronësisë e cila shpesh mendohet si diçka fizike që mund të karakterizojë materializimin e aseteve.

Në fakt pronësia nuk është cilësi e aseteve por është shprehje legale e një konsensusi ekonomik që arrin shoqëria për to. Eshtë vetëm ligji instrumenti që fikson dhe realizon kapitalin.

Në vendet që e kanë njohur kapitalizmin shumë më herët se sa ne ligji është më pak i interesuar për prezantimin e realitetit fizik të pronës se sa për sigurimin e një proçesi apo rregullave që e lejojnë shoqërinë të sigurojë një vlerë potenciale shtesë nga këto asete.

Ajo çka vendi ynë vuan më shumë sot nuk është përfshirja e të gjitha tokave, ndërtesave dhe aseteve të tjera brenda së njëjtës hartë por është integrimi i një konvente legale e formale brenda ciklit duke lënë jashtë pronën e paligjshme. Nuk ka absolutisht asnjë mundësi tjetër për të konvertuar asetet në një formë të tillë që do ti lejonte ato të futen në tregjet e zgjeruara e të shndërrohen në kapital.

E vetmja mënyrë në një shoqëri kapitaliste është zhvillimi i një ligji modern të pronësisë që do të shkëpuste dhe fiksonte potencialin ekonomik si një vlerë e ndarë nga ajo materiale.

Eshtë vetëm ligji ai që mund të vendosë urën e lidhjes midis aseteve dhe institucioneve financiare e investuese. Për të kuptuar më mirë mosaftësinë e aseteve tona për gjenerimin e kapitalit duhet të shohim vlerat e tyre të kapitalizimit.

Të gjitha asetet e sidomos pronësia që lidhet me tokat është e nën-kapitalizuar për arsye të mungesës së një ligji modern të pronësisë. Kjo pengon aktivizimin e instrumentave financiare në atë masë që mund të justifikojnë të ardhurat dhe asetet e disponueshme.

Kjo sjell mungesën e financimeve dhe investimeve të reja duke i kthyer parktikisht asetet e individit në gjendje pasive. Ai mund të ketë toka e shtëpi por nuk ka titujt, ai mund të ketë prodhim por nuk ka të drejtën legale për ta transferuar atë, ai mund të zotërojë një biznes por nuk ka statut të tij.
*
Kohë e fundit parlamenti shqiptar miratoi ligjin "Për kalimin në pronësi pa shpërblim të tokës bujqësore". Opozita e ka kundërshtuar këtë ligj me arsyen se mund të krijojë apo nxisë probleme sociale. A pajtoheni ju me këtë qëndrim?*

Me sa jam i njohur nuk ka patur një qëndrim zyrtar të PS-së por kanë qenë opinione individuale nga radhët e saj. Megjithatë, edhe nëse do të ishte kështu, unë vij në të njejtin konkluzion por mënyra e përafrimit eshte krejtësisht ndryshe.

Nëse ligji në fjale ka si objektiv goditjen e korrupsionit dhe plaçkitjeve në zonat turistike ai realisht nuk krijon bazën e duhur për të bërë një gjë të tillë. Kjo sepse shteti i sotëm vazhdon të konsiderojë tokat e grabitura dhe të shtetëzuara nga regjimi komunist si prona të tij.

Kjo është në përputhje me interesat e klaneve në pushtet por është në kundërshtim të plotë me ato çka përmenda në përgjigjet e pyetjeve tuaja të mëparshme dhe do të vazhdojë të mbajë peng zhvillimin ekonomik të vendit. Interesat e pushtetarëve të sotëm me Berishën në krye janë të lidhura ngushtë me standartin e dyfishtë të ngritur në trajtimin e pronave.

Ç'ndodh sot me Jugun është krejtësisht e kundërt me atë çka ndodhi në zonat veriore të vendit ku kontratat sociale u zbatuan në mënyrë të përpiktë nga popullsia pa përfillur asnjë ligj të shtetit. Përse tokat në zonat bregdetare ju interesojnë kaq shumë mafies së pushtetit?

*Ju përmendët kontratat sociale. Mund të shpjegoheni më gjerë rreth konceptit tuaj për to?*

Kontratat sociale janë rregullat që shoqëria në përgjithësi ka vendosur në lidhje me pronësinë. Koncepti i tyre duhet të jetë në themel të ligjeve të sotme sepse ka të bëjë direkt me legjitimitetin.

Të gjitha të drejtat e pronësisë origjinojnë nga njohja shoqërore e legjimitetit të pretenduesit/pronarit dhe që të jetë legjitim një e drejtë jo domosdoshmërisht duhet të përcaktohet nga ligji formal.

Kjo do të thotë se nëse një grup individësh mbështet fuqimisht një konventë të veçantë kjo është e mjaftueshme që ajo të mbrohet nga ligji formal. Kjo manifestohet p.sh. ekzaktësisht në lëvizjen e njerëzve në pronat e tyre në zonat veriore të vendit.

Në zonat e jugut, kryesisht ato bregdetare, ligjet e shumta të pronësisë dhe titujve pa referenca në kontratat sociale kanë dështuar e do të dështojnë për sa kohë atyre ju mungon legjitimiteti.

Për të fituar legjitimitetin së pari është e domosdoshme vendosja e urës lidhëse midis dy sferave: asaj legale e që përfaqësohet nga pronaret e dikurshëm dhe asaj ilegale që ka përfituar nga mosrespektimi i shtetit të kontratave sociale e mosintegrimi i tyre në një sistem formal pronësie.

Me fjalë të tjera, prona formale është më shumë se sa pronësia e titujve dhe regjistrimi e identifikimi i aseteve; ajo është një instrument mendimi e prezantimi në mënyrë të tillë të aseteve që mund të lejojë individe të punojnë në to dhe nxjerrin vlerën shtesë.

Mungesa e pronësisë formale shpjegon pse në Shqiperi nuk mund të futesh lehtë në kontrata të favorshme me të panjohur, nuk mund të marrësh kredi, siguracione apo shërbime publike.

Arsyeja kryesore pse ndodh kjo është sepse shumica e individëve nuk kanë pronë që mund të humbasin. Dhe ata që s'kanë asgjë për të humbur janë kapur në çarkun e gjendjes para-kapitaliste.

Pa këtë sistem formal nuk ka asnjë mundësi që organizmat financiare të identifikojnë huamarrës të besueshëm. Si mundet ndryshe p.sh. që lënda drusore/pyjet në Pukë të sigurojnë një investim industrial në Peshkopi?

A ka rrugë tjetër për kompanitë e siguracioneve të gjejnë e kontaktojnë klientë që do të paguajnë faturat e tyre? Si mundet ndryshe që informacioni i axhensive imobiliare apo verifikimi i shërbimeve të vihet në dispozicion në mënyrë efektive dhe me pak kosto?

A mundet të funksionojë ndryshe sistemi i mbledhjes së taksave? Pra, kuptohet lehtë se prona formale nuk është thjesht një copë letër por ajo është një pajisje e tillë meditimi që kap dhe depoziton shumicën e asaj që e bën një ekonomi tregu të funksionojë.

Pronësia i jep jetë sistemit duke i bërë njerëzit përgjegjës dhe asetet të shkëmbyeshme duke dokumentuar transaksionet e vënë në dispozicion kështu të gjitha mekanizmat e duhur për të punuar sistemi monetar e bankar dhe funksionuar investimi. Ura lidhëse midis kapitalit dhe sistemit monetar i ka kolonat mbajtëse pikërisht në pronësinë.

*Po nëse zbatimi i kontratave sociale do të krijonte problem ekonomik në ato shtresa që kanë qenë të çveshur nga pronësia?*

Kjo pyetje ka të bëjë me "gogolin" e hedhur në treg prej kohësh nga politikanët që kanë qeverisur vendin deri më sot. Kjo lloj përzjerje "socializëm-kapitalizëm" është hedhur poshtë me kohë në vendet e zhvilluara ku jo çdo njeri ka prona në konceptin tonë për to por çdokush ka oportunitetin e njëjtë për ti krijuar ato.

Suksesi apo mossuksesi varet krejtësisht nga aftësitë e individit dhe inisiativat e tij. Në anën tjetër, kush më shumë e kush më pak shqiptarët kanë patur prona. Vetëm një pjesë e vogël e siperfaqës së tokave e cila nuk është më shumë se 3% ju përkiste familjeve latifondiste.

Por problemi është se procesi i njohjes së pronave deri më sot është shoqëruar nga vjedhjet,mashtrimet dhe korrupsioni i jashtëzakonshëm pa përmendur më tej pasojat e njohura të ligjit famëkeq 7501 ligj të cilin propaganda e qeverisë së PD-së është munduar ta mbrojë me çdo mjet duke pretenduar se ai është në përputhje me interesat e shumicës së popullsisë.

Ky pretendim është sa absurd aq edhe problematik duke rritur konfliktet midis individëve, individëve dhe shtetit si dhe antagonizmin midis gjendjes aktuale dhe aspirimit për t'ju bashkuar Komunitetit Europian që operon mbi baza të tjera ligjore dhe e konsideron pronësinë kategori absolute të së drejtës.

Sigurisht, zgjidhja e vërtetë e problemit të pronave do të krijonte edhe probleme që do të kërkonin ndërhyrjen e shtetit, adresimin dhe zgjidhjen e tyre duke ju referuar pronësisë së shtetit që ka qenë e tillë para ç'pronësimit komunist. Ato kurrsesi nuk mund të zgjidhen në kurriz të ish-pronarëve e shteti nuk mund të sillet sikur të ishte zotërues i tyre.

Arsye tjetër madhore që kërkon zgjidhjen e duhur të problemit të tokave është pengesa serioze në përdorimin e kapitaleve shumica e të cilave në formën e tyre të sotme janë totalisht të vdekura. Rigjallërimi i tyre do të mundësohet vetëm atëherë kur shteti dhe ligjet të kenë pajtueshmëri të plotë me kontratat sociale.

*Në përgjigjet tuaja shpesh dëgjuam referenca ndaj kapitalit dhe lidhjes organike të tij me ligjin e pronësisë. Si dhe ku e shikoni këtë urë lidhëse?*

Kjo është një pyetje mjaft domethënëse. Do të mundohem t'i përgjigjem asaj duke iu referuar shpesh analizave moderne të njërit prej studiuesve në zë të kohës në fushen ekonomike e sidomos në atë të kapitalit, De Soto, i cili trajton ne menyre shkencore misteret e tij. Në të gjitha përgjigjet e mia ka një referim të ndjeshëm ndaj konkluzioneve të kërkimeve të tij në këtë fushë.

Koncepti sa i vjetër aq dhe bashkëkohor i kapitalit është se ai nuk është bashkësia e aseteve por është potenciali i saj për të krijuar prodhim e vlerë shtesë. Kjo krijon një nocion abstrakt që duhet të fiksohet e materializohet e prurë në një formë të tillë të prekshme përpara se të aktivizohet.

Ekonomisti që sapo përmenda e krahason këtë aktivizim me çlirimin e energjisë potenciale nukleare të tullës së Einsteinit ku pa konvertim nuk mund të ketë eksplozion. Edhe krijimi i kapitalit kërkon një proces konvertimi.

Kapitali, ashtu si energjia, është një vlerë që "fle". Kjo do të thotë që ne duhet ti shohim asetet jo ashtu siç janë por ti mendojmë ato siç duhet të jenë në formën e tyre aktive.

*Një nga mungesat serioze të ekonomisë sonë është informaliteti i saj dhe faktori kryesor që e sjell këtë është pikërisht mosfiksimi i aseteve në sistemin formal të pronësisë. Nga lind kjo domosdoshmëri?*

Nga fakti se s'ka asnjë rrugë tjetër për të kontrolluar lëvizjen e tyre në një ekonomi tregu. Çdo shkembim kapitalesh/asetesh përpara se të kryhet transakcioni kërkon disa përgjigje si p.sh. a e zotëron shitësi pasurinë e patundshme dhe a ka të drejtë ta transferojë atë? Mund ta obligojë si garanci?

A do të pranohet blerësi/pronari i ri nga ata që zbatojnë ligjet dhe rregullat e pronësisë? Cilat do të jenë mjetet efektive për të përjashtuar pretendues të tjerë të mundshëm? Une nuk besoj se në Shqipëri mund të marrësh lehtësisht përgjigje për pyetje të tilla.

Ajo çka sheh sot është një kantier i zhurmshëm, shtëpi, apartamente e objekte të tjera që ndërtohen, parcela tokash që kanalizohen, punohen e mbillen, mallra që shkëmbehen, shiten e blihen por të gjitha këto materializojnë vetëm aspektet fizike të aseteve.

Ajo që mungon është jeta paralele e jashtë botës fizike të tyre që në vendet e zhvilluara konsiston në përdorimin e aseteve për të siguruar interesin e palëve të tjera si garanci për huamarrje, forma të ndryshme krediti, shërbime publike etj. Kjo kërkon përpjekjet e shtetit për të kuptuar se sa negativisht ndikon në zhvillimin ekonomik të vendit tonë nën-kapitalizimi i aseteve.

Dhe nëse do të arrijë ta kuptojë këtë do të kuptojë edhe se sa e rëndësishme është reforma e tokës dhe kthimi i saj tek pronaret e ligjshëm. Të gjitha asetet kanë dhjetra lidhje me tokën dhe pa zgjidhur problemet e saj së pari ato nuk mund të kthehen në kapital aktiv. Kjo përbën dhe urën lidhëse që ju përmendët në pyetjen tuaj.

Dhe kjo urë lidhëse mund të vendoset vetem me konsolidimin e pronësisë formale. Në të kundërtën, sado asete që ne të grumbullojmë apo sado fort që të punojmë shumica e njerëzve nuk do të jenë në gjendje të prosperojnë në shoqërinë kapitaliste ku jemi futur e do të mbeten të padukshëm ekonomikisht.

Së fundi qeveria shqiptare është angazhuar në hartimin e përgjigjeve të një liste shumë të gjatë pyetjesh të BE-së. A mendoni që problemet për të cilat ju folët mund të kenë vendin e tyre në këto pyetje?

Edhe pse nuk di asgjë konkrete nga pyetsori llogjika e thjeshtë të thotë po. Kjo sepse Europa dhe gjithë vendet e zhvilluara kapitaliste operojnë mbi bazën e asaj filozofie.

Për ta është e qartë se globalizimi që po ndodh sot është rrjedhojë e hapjes së ekonomive në vendet në zhvillim dhe ato ish-socialiste, përfshirë këtu edhe vendin tonë; stabilizimi i monedhave të tyre, ndërtimi i kornizave rregulluese për të përmirësuar tregtinë e jashtme dhe legjislacionin për investimet private. Prandaj për vendet e zhvilluara kanë shumë rëndësi reformat e tyre makro-ekonomike.

Ajo çka unë do të dëshiroja të shihja në atë pyetësor është se cila është shkalla e njohjes dhe preokupacionit të BE-së për faktin që vendi ynë nuk është i integruar në sistemin legal dhe ne nuk kemi të njëjtën aftësi për ti përdorur resurset tona në tregun e hapur.

Kjo ka të bëjë me nocionin e rëndësishëm që për sa kohë shumica e aseteve nuk është e dokumentuar dhe lehtësisht e evidentueshme nga një burokraci pronësie ato jane të padukshme dhe sterile në treg.

Duke ardhur te pyetja e fundit do të donim të dinim nëse jeni optimist për një zgjidhje të drejtë të të gjitha problemeve që lidhen me pronat dhe pronësinë? Besoni se partitë politike shqiptare do të përqafojnë rrugën efikase e të vështirë?

Optimizmi im është relativ. Jam i tillë sepse duan apo nuk duan pushtetarët dhe politikanet tanë vendi nuk ka asnjë zgjedhje tjetër. Rruga e vetme drejt prosperitetit e zhvillimit të vendit kalon nëpërmjet ndërtimit të plotë të sistemit kapitalist e funksionimit të ekonomisë së tregut.

Kjo është e lidhur pandarshmërisht me zgjidhjen e drejtë të problemeve të akumuluara të pronësisë dhe njohjen e respektimin e plotë të të drejtave të ish-pronarëve.

Në anën tjetër, për këdo është krejtësisht e qartë se individët që janë cikluar e vazhdojnë të ciklohen në pushtet në këto 20 vjet nuk kanë asnjë interes për zgjidhjen e këtij problemi sepse ata jane ideatorët dhe aktorët e plaçkitjeve të pronave dhe interesat e tyre janë që katrahura të vazhdojë me shpresën se një ditë ato do të harrohen, dokumentat do të falsifikohen e zhduken, brezat do të shuhen.

Por ka histori edhe me shtete të tjera që provuan të njëjtën rrugë por edhe pas 150 vjetësh ato ndeshen sot me të njëjtat probleme si më parë dhe me intensitet më të madh në konfliktet sociale.

Lidhur me partitë politike e vetmja forcë që do të mund të kuptonte rëndësinë jetike të këtij problemi do të ishte e djathta në Shqipëri. Por ajo nuk ekziston; ajo u eliminua nga lidershipi i PD-së dhe sot është e paorganizuar, e papërfaqësuar e pothuaj jo-ekzistente.

Shoqatat apo grupet e interesit, edhe pse me një perspektivë mjaft të qartë për rrugët e zgjidhjes, janë të pafuqishme përballë interesave të kundërta të pushtetit. Sidoqofte, baza teorike dhe praktike e ofruar prej tyre është mjaft e ndershme dhe fleksibël.

Në anën tjetër, nga dy forcat politike më të mëdha, PD-ja u provua duke qenë më aktive por që krijoi atë çka u tha më sipër. Nuk ka asnjë shans të vetëm që lidershipi i saj të angazhohet seriozisht në këtë çështje e aq më tepër të ndreqë atë që me ndërgjegje e shkatërroi vetë.

Në radhët e pushtetarëve të sotëm dhe të djeshëm ka "kampionë" të tillë që kanë marrë pronat e gjyshërve, stërgjyshërve e katragjyshërve duke "vërtetuar" trungun e tyre edhe deri si pasardhës të Ali Pashë Tepelenës.

Ndërsa pronarëve të vërtetë shteti ju ka "ofruar" sot mundësinë t'i blejnë tokat e tyre nga "zotëruesit" e rinj!

PS-ja, tërësisht pasive deri më sot ka shansin të kuptojë se është momenti për të përqafuar qëndrimet moderne të të majtave simotra në vendet e zhvilluara për çështjet e pronësisë.

Në fushatën e zgjedhjeve të fundit ajo i prezantoi elektoratit një program mjaft ambicioz për bujqësinë e zhvillimin e saj por një gjë e tillë është pikësëpari e kushtëzuar me zgjidhjen e problemeve të akumuluara të pronësisë.

Një program i tillë mund të zbatohet nëse ajo arrin të kuptojë se zgjidhja e vështirë e këtyre problemeve nuk ka të bëjë vetëm me interesat e individëve apo ish-pronarëve.

Më shumë se kaq, ajo ka të bëjë me rrugën dhe alternativën e vetme për ta futur vërtet vendin në rrugën e zhvillimit kapitalist. Kohët e fundit në gjirin e saj ka patur inisiativa serioze për të riformuluar programin e ndryshuar qëndrimin e mëparshëm por kjo duhet të thellohet e shkëputet përfundimisht nga varianti i përzjerjes socializëm-kapitalizëm.

Një model i tillë as ka ekzistuar dhe as nuk mund të ekzistojë.Përfundimisht, shteti shqiptar kurrë nuk do të mundet ti shmanget përjetë zgjidhjes së drejtë të çështjes së pronave.

----------


## nestorp

> Brari, paske idera te ngaterruara por filozofine nuk po e kuptoj. Bregdetasit nuk kerkojne token e shtetit. Nuk kerkojne as ate toke qe nuk paska pronar se prona te tilla nuk gjen ne asnje vend te botes dhe kjoterme  eshte shpikur nga ata qe i sherbejne politikes se greqizimit te Shqiperise se jugut dhe rremujes se pjeses tjeter se keshtu i ndihmohet politikave sllave. ne kerkojme token qe sllavokomunizmi grabiti ne 1945 ne emer te ligjit ne emer te popullit dhe te socializmit. Ramiz Alia dhe Sali Berisha  etj etj duhet ta kishin cuar token tek i zoti qe ne 1991, fill pas vendosjes se demokracise. Me konceptin politik qe zona bregdetare nuk i kthehet pronarit te ligjshem se i pelqeka politikanit dhe bosit te vije me dashnoren dhe te hedhi parate Shqiperia shtyhet  ne rrugen qe te behet behet si nje Palestine ne Ballkan  , pak me vone te behet shprehje gjeografike dhe pak ma vone te behet pjese e mafiozeve qe e quajne veten lidera e politikane . Jo mor mik Shqitari asnjihere nuk i ka ushqye femijet me buke te vjedhur por ka jetue me djersen e ballit dhe ne bregdetasit nuk i falim pronat tona , nuk duam as kompensim . Nuk behet fjale aty ku do bjeri rruga ose do ngrihet nje sherbim publik. Ne kundershtojme keta politikane qe me shume mendojne per xhepat e tyre dhe po shesin cdo gje qe te pasurohen . Ke per te pare se ashtu sic ka ndodhur historikisht me ata qe e tradhetojne kete vend edhe ketyre liderave do ti dali nga hundet  cdo gje e keqe qe po bejne ne kurriz te ketij populli. Himara22


*Dakord me juve,por ne do te vdesim dhe femijet tane nuk do kene mundesi te bejne asgje grabitesve veriore.Ngrihet i biri i saliut apo i dhenderri e na behen pronar te tokave ne Vlore,Orikum,Jal,e gjer ne Ksamil.Kjo nuk durohet!Por edhe ata banore te ish fermave kerkojne ate qe nuk ju takon.Ata kane ardhur nga te kater anet e fshatrave te Vlores e me tej e na kerkojne toka ne Orikum.Le te shkojne e t'i marrim tokat e tyre ne fshtrat nga kane ardhur,por edhe ti marre ai seman muti miku i Shkelzen Berishes jo.*

----------


## Radhima

Bravo redaksise se Shekullit qe paska botuar analizen per pronat te z. Vinçani.  Ne themel moskthimi i prones tek i zoti po behet me dhjetra ligje. Edhe ai ligj i mire qe na paska qene (8053 ) edhe ia qenka cfuqizuar. Keto qendrime qe gatuhen ne studiot  antishqiptare vetem sa miratohen nga Qeveria dhe Parlamenti . Keta politikane ne 1991 miratuan ligjin 7501 . Ky ligj i sherben interesave te qarqeve shoveniste dhe ekspansionit te greqise. Ky ligj ka futur konfliktin midis shqiptareve. justifikimet e sali berishes qe per 19 vjet nuk ka kthyer pronat tek pronaret e ligjshem jane tradhetia kombetare. Po ashtu qendrimet neutrale te Edi Rames dhe deklarimet antipronar te pronarit te Toenes deputetit socialist fatmir Toci jane iso dhe justifikim i nje politike thellesisht antikombetare. sa per demokraci as qe behet fjale . Sa per medimet e shprehura ne TV dhe ketu ne forum per protestat e Dukatit e verteta eshte se pjesa e ndershme nga dukatasit, kane kerkuar dhe kerkojne qe qeveria te beje ligjin qe tu ktheje  pronen ne kufijte e vjeter . Po a ka pune me te veshtire sesa te flasish ne veshin e shurdher te ketyre politikaneve qe nuk kane trasheguar asnje prone ne bregdet dhe tani mirattojne ligje me te cilat vjedhin dhe behen pronare per gjithe bregdetin e Vlores. Mua me duket se keta ambasadore qe jane ne tirane por dhe drejtuesit e Evropit po meritojne te quhen te pabese ose kurva sic i cilesoi At Gjergj Fishta

----------


## djaliepirotas

O po si nuk del njeri te kerkoje pronat e Ali Pash Tepelenes xhanem.
Une jam me parimin qe toka eshte e te gjitheve dhe pike. E atyre qe kane qene dhe atyre qe do vine ne kete toke. Toka eshte e shtetit dhe pike. Ata qe i thone vetes pronare nuk jane gje tjeter vec si gjethet e pemeve qe bien per ndene peme dhe mbulojne njera tjetren.
Beni nje ligj qe te thjeshtohet kjo pune: Toka nuk eshte e asnjerit, eshte e te gjitheve.
P.S Po kesaj Shoqates Bregdeti si i vjen? Vetem Bregu i Detit paska pronare dhe ish pronare? Po ana e Lumit? Po faqja e Malit? Po ata qe  jane Prapa Malit nuk quhen pronare?
Natyra i ka bere gjerat me te thjeshta. Njeriu i ka ngateruar keto pune....

----------


## Duaje Siveten

GAZETA START, 2010-03-01

Demokracitë autoritare dhe ShqipëriaHajro LIMAJ

Në ditët tona nuk janë vetëm zgjedhjet e lira që përcaktojnë nivelet e demokracisë. Së bashku me atë përfshihen një sistem i tërë vlerash, si: shteti ligjor, ndarja e pushteteve, pavarësia e gjyqësorit, të drejtat dhe liritë themelore dhe opozita, etj. Sistemi i këtyre vlerave përbën zemrën e demokracisë. Në të njëjtën kohë, ato shikohen si një fren parandalues ndaj dëshirave apo veprimeve arbitrare të pushtetit politik. Në qoftë se nuk ekzistojnë këto frena, atëherë mund të lindë tirania e shumicës, vlerëson shkencëtari Alexis de Tocqueville. Testi demokratik i pushtetit politik qëndron se sa ai e kufizon veten, për më tepër se sa ai respekton këto vlera që disa rrjedhin gjak. Edhe për sot, studimet e Alexis de Tocqueville të viteve 1980, të cilat janë në librin e tij të titulluar Demokracia në Amerikë janë bashkëkohore. ...Pushtetet politike e mbulojnë sipërfaqen e shoqërisë me një helm të vogël dhe të ngatërruar ligjesh. Kështu që janë zgjuarsia më e mirë... Bile këtë nuk mund ta ekzekutojnë. Nuk e përjashtojnë vullnetin e ndonjërit, por e zbusin, e kërrusin dhe i japin drejtim. Hiqet dorë nga bërja e në veprimtarie në shumë veprimtari. Kështu nuk shkatërrohet një forcë, por e trondit ekzistencën e saj... Populli i kthehet një periudhe pa zë që drejtohet nga ana e qeverisë... Kështu ky model skllavërimi mund të përshtatet me disa liri, për më tepër me lehtësi me sundim popullor. 

Ne në ditët tona shikojmë shembuj konkretë të rrezikut që tregonte Tocqueville. Në Rusi, në në periudhën e Gorbaçovit lindi shpresa e demokracisë. Këto shpresa fillimisht u dobësuan në periudhën e Jelsinit. Jelsini, me Kushtetutën e vitit 1993, hapi dyert e një demokracie totalitare, duke krijuar një parlament të dobët zaif dhe një drejtësi të varur nëpërmjet një presidence që nuk mund të kishte natyrisht asnjë kufi. Këto bëheshin për tu treguar të drejta me ekzistencën e forcave antidemokratike. 

Ndërsa në periudhën e Putinit kjo periudhë u përjashtua. Putini kishte dy objektiva: qeverisjet vendore dhe shtypin. Pavarësisë së pushteteve vendore u dha fund duke emëruar superprefektë. Ndërsa shtypi u tret me kërcënime dhe me arrestime. Sot, nëse shikojmë gjendjen e shtypit në Rusi, shikojmë dhe kuptojmë suksesin e strategjisë së Putinit. Në vitin 2000, NTV-ja, që ishte kanali televiziv i fundit i pavarur, u ble nga një konsorcium në krah të qeverisë. Duke kaluar në krijimin e një kanali të ri televiziv, duke hedhur në rrugë të gjithë punonjësit së bashku me pronarin e vjetër, shkelën në zemërimin e nëpunësve të taksave. 

Në Venezuelë, sapo u zgjodh Chavez, punën e parë që bëri ishte shkuarja në referendum për një Kushtetutë që i dha fund pavarësisë së gjyqësorit dhe legjislativit. Në Kushtetutën që u pranua me referendum të gjitha kompetencat u mblodhën te kuvendi themelues. Midis kompetencave të kuvendit themelues është edhe shkarkimi i prokurorëve dhe gjykatësve. 

Në qoftë se me këta shembuj krahasojmë zhvillimet demokratike të vendit tonë, shumë prej tyre ngjajnë me njëri-tjetrin. Dhe një nga veçoritë më kryesore të demokracisë është shumëllojshmëria. Me një fjalë tjetër, pavarësia nga njëri-tjetri, gjetja e qendrave të fuqisë në pikëpamjet e ndryshme dhe ekzistenca e një debati të lirë midis tyre. Po të analizohet dhe vlerësohet me qetësi dhe pa anshmëri pushteti politik në Shqipëri, menjëherë kuptohet se ai nuk pranon ekzistencën reale të qendrave të pushteteve të pavarura. Ai punon ti sjellë prokurorinë, gjykatat,shtypin, universitetet, institucionet e shoqërisë civile, sindikatat në qëndrimet dhe pikëpamjet e qeverisë. 

Pra, edhe pse në Kushtetutë apo në ligjet e tjera përcaktohet pavarësia e gjyqësorit, në realitetet tona për çështjet gjyqësore që kanë të bëjnë me politikanët dhe qeveritarët, pavarësia e saj është formalisht në letër. Kush ka tentuar nga titullarët e këtyre institucioneve që të realizoje hetime dhe gjykime të personave me imunitet, ai është ndëshkuar nëpërmjet komisioneve të veçanta të ngritura nga Kuvendi dhe firmosur nga Presidenti apo nomenklatura përkatëse e emërtesës. Kjo ka ndodhur tek ne me të gjithë prokurorët e përgjithshëm, që për çudi, asnjëri prej tyre nuk është larguar nga ky funksion për mbushjen e afatit apo largimi normal. Të gjithë kanë ikur të shkarkuar, si rezultat i konflikteve të interesave me partitë që kanë qenë në pushtet. Edhe rasti i fundit me zonjën Ina Rama këtë po tregon. Ajo vitin e parë e filloi detyrën me përkushtim dhe çoi për gjykim në Gjykatën e Lartë dy politikanë që mbanin detyrat e ministrave dhe kur u përball me atë presion të gjithanshëm psikologjik e rrëzimin e dosjeve nga Gjykata e Lartë, ajo kaloi në një heshtje totale dhe lëvizshmëri tepër pasive. Ky është fakti që për 19 vjet rresht nuk është dënuar me burgim asnjë politikan i veshur me pushtet, kur dihet që korrupsionet dhe krimi më i madh ekonomik bëhet pikërisht nga pushtetarët. 

Gazeta Koha jonë iu shit një pronari të ri, që është në krah të pushtetit të sotëm. Gazeta opozitare me qeverisjen aktuale Tema u mbyll me ndëshkimet e taksave dhe largimin nga objektet shtetërore. Televizioni Top Chanel mbas një gjobë të rëndë financiare i uli ndjeshëm ritmet e kritikave ndaj pushtetit politik. Të gjitha këto dhe ato që janë bërë në qeverisjet socialiste me kryeministër Nanon dhe Metën, janë koncepte që lidhen me demokracinë e futjes së frikës dhe të fshirjes nga publiku. Pranë kësaj ngjeshjeje të forcës horizontale shikojmë edhe fuqizimin e forcës vertikale në formën e mbushjes së kuadrove të shtetit me të afërmit ose mbështetësit e pushtetit politik, Qeverisë. Problemi mbërrin deri me ndryshimet që bëhen në librat mësimore, ku emërohen të punojnë kuadro të përgatitur dhe në përshtatje me ideologjinë e pushtetit të partisë politike. Të gjitha këto e çojnë Shqipërinë në një demokraci me dimensione të vetme, ku pushteti politik vendos për gjithçka, ndërsa roli i opozitës parlamentare dhe i pushteteve të pavarura shkon drejt tretjes. 

Me këto koncepte të demokracisë totalitare vendi ynë ka kaluar nga një krizë tek tjetra. Dhe krizat pikërisht nga këto koncepte dhe qëndrime nuk ka mundur ti zgjidhë asnjëherë vetë politika shqiptare. Ato i çojnë krizat deri në pikën më të rëndë dhe pastaj Evropa është e detyruar të dërgojë Vranickët, të shpëtojë vendin nga greminat ku e çojnë bijtë e saj. Prandaj çdo intelektual bashkëkohor dhe i paanshëm e ka shumë të qartë se Shqipëria vazhdon të përjetojë akoma një periudhë që të çon vetëm në një demokraci autoritare dhe jo në një demokraci të pjekur dhe funksionale. Bile shumë filozofë këtë lloj qeverisje e quajnë diktim, diktaturë civile, ndërsa drejtuesit diktatorë civilë. Do të thoni: Nga doli edhe kjo? A ka diktaturë civile? Do të thotë se ka pasur dhe ka edhe aktualisht. Vihet në pushtet me zgjedhje, por krijon diktate, diktatura edhe në sistemin shumëpartiak. Për këtë, filozofët kanë dhënë edhe përgjigjet e nevojshme se çfarë kanë qenë apo si krijohen sot diktaturat apo diktatorët civilë me drejtim demokratik. Partia që vjen në pushtet me zgjedhje njerëzit e saj i vendos një e nga një në institucionet shtetërore: në prokurori, në gjykata, në Gjykatën e Lartë dhe Kushtetuese, në drejtimin e Policisë së Shtetit, të Shërbimit Informativ Kombëtar... Legjislativi po është në dorën e saj, ka shumicën e Kuvendit. Nëse thoni ekzekutivin, Qeveria është e saj. Prandaj vazhdimisht midis partisë në pushtet dhe opozitës lind konflikti i pushteteve të pavarura. 

Ja se në çgjendje është tani plotësimi i vendeve që do të lirohen në Gjykatën Kushtetuese dhe në Gjykatën e Lartë. Pra, ashtu siç bëri qeverisja Nano-Meta me këto institucione, ashtu edhe qeverisja e Berishës punon ti pushtojë ato plotësisht me njerëzit e saj. Këto qëndrime dhe këto lëvizje analistët perëndimorë i quajnë diktatura civile dhe jo ushtarake. Pra, demokracia jonë në letër kryesisht është hartuar me parimet e një demokracie normale, por në zbatim ajo nuk është demokraci perëndimore dhe funksionale. A ka shembull më të mirë se kriza politike që ne po kalojmë për 6 muaj, të cilën kush ka sy dhe mendje të pastër dhe të paanshme e prek në të gjitha fushat? Demokracia shqiptare vazhdon të mbijetojë pa opozitën kryesore në Kuvend dhe Kuvendi vazhdon pa asnjë të keqe hartimin dhe miratimin e ligjeve të reja. Këtë bënte edhe sistemi i Enver Hoxhës. Shkruante e vuloste vetë me Kuvendin që kishte. Edhe ai të gjitha ligjet i miratonte për formë në Kuvend. Ai që nuk më njeh nga afër, mund të thotë se ky qenka 100 karat i majtë. Mos ki merak, i dashur! Kur ishte e majta e Nanos, Metës apo e Majkos në pushtet, unë kam botuar te Panorama dhe Koha jonë shkrime me përmbajtje të tillë me dhjetëra, shumica e të cilave janë në botimin Bota Shqiptare dhe Siguria Kombëtare. 

Me këtë dua të them se me këtë klasë politike që kemi, majtas dhe djathtas, ne nuk mund të ndërtojmë një shtet demokratik ligjor. Ato shumë a pak ndryshojnë midis tyre 5 %, sepse janë të njëjtat edukime, arsimime dhe kualifikime. Ata u rritën dhe u arsimuam me atë sistem dhe me marrjen e pushtetit politik e quajnë veten Zot për gjithçka, prandaj në treguesit e ndërtimit të shtetit demokratik ndodhet e parafundit në Ballkan, pa e krahasuar pastaj me botën e zhvilluar perëndimore.

----------


## baaroar

Duaje_Siveten, do të ishte më mirë që materialet që ke sjellë, meqë trajtojnë shumë probleme të tjera, të postoheshin në një temë më të përshtatshme, pasi kjo temë është posaçërisht për pronën.
Shpresoj të mirëkuptohemi.

----------


## Palasa

> edhe bregdetit i paska dale pronari??
> 
> temen e semes!!!!!!


Nuk çuditem qe paska te tille "dragoj" qe fshatrat e Bregdetit paskan pronare. Ky lloj dihet te jete ekstraterrest sepse edhe po te jete nga veriu ose ngado nga Shqiperia e di se çdo pellembe toke eshte e nje pronari e nje grupi familjesh, e institucioneve fetare ose i perket shtetit. Mesa duket rakia me teprice ose mungesa absolute e rakise ka ndikuar thelle ne procesin e mendimit.

----------

